# Devinci Troy 2016



## Joey12345 (8. März 2016)

Infos/Erfahrungen und sonstiges wissenswertes zum Devinci Troy 2016


----------



## Joey12345 (8. März 2016)

Sadem schrieb:


> So tach zusammen. Ich grab den Thread hier mal aus, weil ich sonst keinen gefunden habe zu dem Bike. Hab mir das 2016er Troy über den Winter aufgebaut und jetzt auch die ersten längeren Ausfahrten hinter mir. Aufgebaut hab ich es mit 160er Fox 36er aber die wird wohl noch auf 150mm runter getravelt. Vorher bin ich ein 2013er Strive mit 160mm gefahren.
> 
> 
> Ich muss sagen das Troy geht sehr gut und ich finde es spielt fast in der selbern Liga wie mein altes Strive. Auf den Hometrails hier an der Isar ist das Troy definitiv die richtige Wahl. Man kann gut Gas geben und das Bike zieht auch gut ab. Obwohl das Troy 20mm weniger Federweg hat wie das Strive hab ich bisher noch mehr Reserven über am Ende der Tour als vorher und dass obwohl ich mit 30% SAG fahre. Das Strive bin ich mit 25% SAG gefahren und hab es schon öfter zum durchschlagen gebracht, trotz getuntem Dämpfer. Bisher bin ich mit dem Hinterbau also sehr zufrieden.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (8. März 2016)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Zunächst mal ist die Kettenstrebe mit 425mm ultrakurz für ein 650B Bike.
> Wie @Grinsekater schon schrieb, liegt der fehlende Pop am zu soften Dämpfertune. Das Troy wird mit Tune ML ausgeliefert. L als Druckstufe bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3 ist einfach zu soft. Da kann man zwar schön über holprige Trails schweben , aber beim Springen oder Manual versinkt man im Federweg. Zudem ist der Schwingendrehpunkt beim Troy etwas weit vom Tretlager weg, so dass sich beim vollen Einfedern eine virtuelle Längung der Kettenstrebe von 425 auf 440mm ergibt. Das ist aber bei vielen Bikes genauso.
> 
> Also einen Dämpfer mit einer höheren Druckstufe verwenden und du hast ein super verspieltes  Bike mit Pop.
> ...


----------



## Sadem (8. März 2016)

Super, gfoid ma! Dann mach ma hier weiter.


----------



## Joey12345 (8. März 2016)

Hab meinen neuen XL Carbon Rahmen mal auf die Waage gelegt. 

3,15 kg inkl. Steckachse, GXP Innenlager und Dämpfer (Ohne Sattelklemme und ohne Steuersatzlager)


----------



## Sadem (8. März 2016)

Beim Aufbau kann ich nur sagen, sachte bei der internen Verlegung der Stealth Leitung. Ich hab die ein bisschen zu fest in den Rahmen geschoben am Anfang und das Kabel bis hinters Tretlager geschoben wo es sich dann verhakt hatte. War ne ganz schöne Fummelei das wieder zu lösen.


Zweiter Tip: Von den Abdeckungen für Öffnungen der Zugverlegungen gibt es DREI varianten. Einmal geschlossen, einmal mit kleiner Öffnung für die Schaltzüge und einmal mit großer Öffnung für die Bremsleitungen. Hab das nicht auf Anhieb gecheckt und dann musste ich die Abdeckungen später wieder umschrauben was nervig war.


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. März 2016)

ich bin das 2016er Troy Carbon letztens Probe gefahren, gefühlt ist es ein ziemlicher Panzer/Schlachtschiff im positiven Sinne (Stabil, ihm macht nichts Angst) nun habe ich hier aber nur ganz ganz wenige Trails bisher in der Umgebung wo das Rad so richtig auflebt, der Rest ist gefühlt zu flach und dem Rad fehlt für mich so ein bisschen der Wille in der Ebene zu sprinten und über kleinere Buckel usw. zu springen
... auch Bergauf wollte es eher gemütlich
... wenngleich ich jetzt noch nicht viel Ahnung vom Mountainbiken hab, fällt es vom "Lesen mit Gefühl" vergleichen eher in die Kategorie EnduroXS

jetzt meine Frage, deckt sich das mit euren Erfahrungen? ... ich hatte leider kein Tool auf der Testfahrt dabei und hab mir daher den Sattel auf eher Mindesthöhe zum effektiv Treten einstellen lassen, damit ich mich bergab besser bewegen konnte.
ich grübel die ganze Zeit ob ein höherer Sattel dieses ein bisschen träge Gefühl in der Ebene behoben hätte und oder ob es viel für mich ausgemacht hätte die Geometrieverstellung auf High(67,5° statt 67°) zu stellen

zudem hat mir der Händler verraten dass im März das Devinci Django rauskommt...
bisher hab ich dazu herraus gefunden: 27,5er Trailbike, 130+120mm v+h, 15. März release, optisch dem Troy ähnlich
hoffentlich nicht die gleichen Farben wie beim Troy Alu Rahmen
... ich hoffe ja das es eher ein XC/CC XXL Rad wird, also vortriebsstark, verspielt und wendig, aber trotzdem noch richtig viel aushält und nur ein klein bisschen bergab dafür abgibt.

das Troy fand ich in der Federung richtig toll (hatte es sportlich straff knapp über 20% hinten und 25-30 vorn im sitzen)... da hat es nicht probiert jeden Mist auszugleichen, sondern eher gierig darauf gewartet dass man mal springt und es ein bisschen was zu knabbern vorgeworfen bekommt (ich hab bei sportlich dynamischer Fahrweise aber eher spaßig, mäßig unebenen Trails und ner 10m Treppe ca. 70% des Federwegs hinten und eher 80% vorn gebraucht), also schon ein ziemlich gutes Setup um auch für ein bisschen mehr gerüstet zu sein (und ich hätte gern mehr gehabt mit dem Rad obwohl ich schon deutlich schneller und steiler unterwegs war als ich mit dem MTB bisher war... beim Snowboard sieht das anders aus, weshalb ich mich mit dem passenden Rad bergab auch schnell sicher fühle)

... das Problem ist eher dieses ein Bisschen mehr hier um Aachen zu finden und ich rede nicht davon, auf einer 2-3h Tour bei 2von 10 Abfahrten richtig Spaß zu haben weil ich 5kmh schneller fahren kann (also ca. 10min) und dafür die restliche Zeit ein Rad zu haben, das mir nicht Dynamisch genug Reagiert.


----------



## Sadem (8. März 2016)

Ich glaub deine Einschätzung ist schon korrekt. Ich hab ja auch mein Enduro durchs Troy ersetzt. Wollte schon was stabiles das man auch mal durch den Bikepark scheuchen kann. Gleichzeitig isses aber spritziger als mein altes 160mm enduro.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fr-andi (8. März 2016)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> ich bin das 2016er Troy Carbon letztens Probe gefahren, gefühlt ist es ein ziemlicher Panzer/Schlachtschiff im positiven Sinne (Stabil, ihm macht nichts Angst) nun habe ich hier aber nur ganz ganz wenige Trails bisher in der Umgebung wo das Rad so richtig auflebt, der Rest ist gefühlt zu flach und dem Rad fehlt für mich so ein bisschen der Wille in der Ebene zu sprinten und über kleinere Buckel usw. zu springen
> ... auch Bergauf wollte es eher gemütlich
> ... wenngleich ich jetzt noch nicht viel Ahnung vom Mountainbiken hab, fällt es vom "Lesen mit Gefühl" vergleichen eher in die Kategorie EnduroXS
> 
> ...


Lange Geschichte. .
Klingt nach dem Alu- Modell?


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. März 2016)

tut mir leid, hoffe es war nicht zu mühsam zu lesen.

war aber das 2016er Carbon RS Modell (1x11 antrieb und Pike vorn, sowie grässliche nagelneue Deore-Bremsen)
überlegung bei mir steht zwischen dem 2015er XP Alu eine Nummer größer (sieht einfach soooo schön aus in dem blau-grün) oder nem guten Angebot vom Händler für das 2016er S-Modell
... oder eben irgendwas was ein bisschen weniger mächtig ist, aber trotzdem noch gierig (evtl. das neue Devinci Django, Ghost SL AMR?, Giant Anthem SX 27,5)

die meisten ein bisschen kleineren Bikes haben nur entweder ein Plüsch Fahrwerk laut Test oder eher 29er Räder
27,5er Räder sind aber gesetzt, weil einfach leichter zu bunnyhoppen, selbst wenn 29er ähnlich agil mit gleich kurzen Kettenstreben sind.

... und nun ja schön muss das Rad leider auch sein (sowas wie Canyon find ich einfach nur von grund auf hässlich und auch diese ganzen sehr S-förmigen Downtubes (Giant~, Radon Slide) würd ich mir einfach nicht kaufen weil ich es mir nicht angucken wollen würd.


----------



## Ximi (9. März 2016)

Sodala, Griffe sind da, quasi fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (9. März 2016)

Uhhhh! Die Gabel is scharf! 150mm? 

Was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## Ximi (9. März 2016)

N'abend, is a 160mm, travelbar auf 140mm. Mal probieren, welcher Federweg passt. Erstversuch wird mit 150mm gestartet. Der Sattel ist ein SDG Summit Ti. Fehlt nur noch der Rahmen und die Laufräder. Wia xogt, fost fertig. 

Sollen angeblich noch diese Woche kommen.


----------



## Ximi (9. März 2016)

Korrektur, beim Sattel habe ich mich verschaut / verschrieben. DER ist es.


----------



## Ximi (11. März 2016)

Ich geh dann mal in den Keller....


----------



## Sadem (11. März 2016)

Oh das wird fett! Viel Spaß beim schrauben!


----------



## fr-andi (11. März 2016)

Troy ist meega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (11. März 2016)

Indeed!


----------



## potzblitzer (11. März 2016)

Ui, da bin ich ja gespannt wie die fertig aussehen 

Viel Spaß allen beim Aufbau!


----------



## Joey12345 (11. März 2016)

Na wenn wir dabei sind, nen Rahmen hab ich auch schon am
Start

Laufräder und kettenblatt fehlen noch, dann geht's los


----------



## LeaLoewin (14. März 2016)

Zum django und einigen anderen neuen Rädern von Devinci gibt es zumindest mal Geometrie Daten 
http://www.evo.com/devinci-bikes-size-chart.aspx


----------



## Joey12345 (14. März 2016)

Die Geometrien sind eigentlich alle dem neuen troy recht ähnlich. 
Lediglich auf verschiedene Schwerpunkte etwas angepasst...

@G.Heim 
gibts von dem Einbau und einfedern von einem 200x57 Dämpfer auch Bilder?


----------



## fr-andi (14. März 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> @G.Heim
> gibts von dem Einbau und einfedern von einem 200x57 Dämpfer auch Bilder?


Hab ich ausgiebig probiert mit div. 56 / 57er  Dämpfern. Würde aber ohne Excenterbuchse oder  einzwei mm Hubreduzierung nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen


----------



## Joey12345 (17. März 2016)

Gibts schon neue Erfahrungen was Aufbau und/oder erste Fahreindrücke betrifft?

Falls morgen mein Laufradsatz kommt werd ich auch am Wochenende mit dem Aufbau starten können. 
Hier mein geplanter Aufbau:


*Devinci Troy Carbon XL* *Gewicht in g*

Bremse:
Magura MT7 203/180 (inkl. Adapter) 878​
LRS:
e13 TRS+/Hope Pro4/Sapim Race/XD/TR 1882​
Sattel:
WTB Volt Pro 225​
Stütze:
Race Face Turbine Dropper Post 150mm  610​
Kassette:
Sram XG 1180 (X01)  265​
Schaltwerk:
Sram GX 11  265​
Kurbel:
Sram XX1 DM/Absolute Black Oval Boost  561​
Kette:
Sram PC X1 260​Shifter: XX1 113​Aussenhülle: Jagwire 30​Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RC 27,5 160mm 1900​Reifen vorne: Maxxis Shorty Maxxterra EXO 900​Reifen hinten: Maxxis Highroller 2 Maxxterra EXO 900​Vorbau: Renthal Apex 40mm 120​Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780mm 210​Spacer/Kralle/Ahead 40​Griff: Renthal Super Tacky 125​Rahmen XL inklämpfer/Steckachse/Innenlager/Steuersatz 3225​Unterrohrschutz/Kettenstrebenschutz 70​Kleinzeug (Schrauben, Deckelchen, Sattelklemme etc) 150​*Summe* *12729*​


----------



## fr-andi (18. März 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Gibts schon neue Erfahrungen was Aufbau und/oder erste Fahreindrücke betrifft?
> 
> Falls morgen mein Laufradsatz kommt werd ich auch am Wochenende mit dem Aufbau starten können.
> Hier mein geplanter Aufbau:
> ...


Fahreindrücke? 
Besser geht's wohl kaum für einenRahmen dieser Kategorie!


----------



## Ximi (18. März 2016)

Sodala Aufbau fertig, erste Ausfahrt heute, spätestens morgen. Und Fotos auch. Habe meine Teile nicht gewogen, war a.) zu faul und b.) wenn ich sie eh schon habe, is es zu spät/egal.  Gesamtgewicht wird natürlich demnächst überprüft, aber fahrfertig, heißt mit Pedalen Flaschenhalter und Schutzfolien. 
Teileliste wie besprochen:


Ximi schrieb:


> Wird "gehobener Durchschnitt", mit Ausreißer nach oben. Also grundsätzlich XT - Schaltung und Bremsen, DVO - Gabel, Reverb, Hope / DT - Swiss Kombi, Renthal Cockpit und Onza tubeless Bereifung. Genaue Details folgen. Alu - Rahmen nicht nur aus reinen Kostengründen, will mir noch den "Notausgang" 2x11 offenhalten. 27,5, tubeless und 1x11 sind für mich als altes, konservatives, halbstarkes Gewohnheitstier dann doch viel neues auf einen Schlag.


----------



## potzblitzer (18. März 2016)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Entjungfern 

Her mit den Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ximi (18. März 2016)

Schon mal ein kleiner Tipp: Bin 180cm groß, hab´s wie gesagt in L. Die Reverb mit 150mm Hub ist allerdings quasi ganz unten. Werde die Stütze bei der ersten Fahrt vermutlich noch etwas nach oben korrigieren müssen. Nach unten geht´s allerdings nicht mehr.   Also bei 175cm müsste ich die Reverb sicher auf eine mit 125mm Hub tauschen.


----------



## potzblitzer (18. März 2016)

Ich bin 10cm kleiner und fahrs in M. Aber auch die 2015er Version. Die 2016er ist ja etwas länger geworden im reach.


----------



## Ximi (19. März 2016)

Fertisch, erste Ausfahrt auch erledigt. Ein Traum, Details folgen.


----------



## Sadem (19. März 2016)

Ist schön geworden. Hab heut auch ne lange Tour gemacht und ich muss sagen das Bike geht richtig gut. Tourenqualitäten sind echt top und bergab hab ich echt nix an Sicherheit vermisst. Dass Bike rockt richtig imho.


----------



## potzblitzer (19. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus! Und das Wetter passt ja auch


----------



## Ximi (20. März 2016)

N´abend, sodala, erstes Feedback nach zwei Ausfahrten (1050hm bergauf und dementsprechend auch bergab):

Bergauf geht der Herr Troy sehr gut, trotz 160er Gabel, welche auch bei 160mm bleiben wird. Steigt trotzdem nicht auf, antriebsneutral, im Vergleich zum Maestro von Giant wippt der Hinterbau wirklich wenig bis nix. Ausgesprochen effizient. Und wenn ich jemals richtig schnell bergauf fahren will, kaufe ich mir ein Hardtail. 
Bergab viel mehr Reserven als die 140mm vermuten lassen.Steif, geile Sitzposition und scheinbar wirklich gute Kinematik. Arbeite ja natürlich noch an der Feinabstimmung, fahre momentan mit 205Psi (Ja, der Winter hat seine Spuren hinterlassen. Aber ich arbeite daran ). Bin somit bei ca. 30% SAG, habe aber federwegtechnisch noch etwas auf der "Haben-Seite".
Die Gabel ist ein Hammer. Muss sich noch etwas einfahren, dann eine finale Abstimmung. Spurtreu, feinfühlig und wirklich cool zum Abstimmen.
Hopenabe im Freilauf etwas laut, geht aber gerade noch. Lauter wäre dann schon sicher nervig.
Über die XT gibt´s nichts zu sagen, macht wie gewöhnt was sie soll, das sehr gut. Achja, bis jetzt reicht  das Übersetzungsspektrum (Winterspeck berücksichtigt) super aus. Soviel aus Kärnten, einen schönen Gruß.


----------



## Joey12345 (20. März 2016)

Ximi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 474727
> N´abend, sodala, erstes Feedback nach zwei Ausfahrten (1050hm bergauf und dementsprechend auch bergab):
> 
> Bergauf geht der Herr Troy sehr gut, trotz 160er Gabel, welche auch bei 160mm bleiben wird. Steigt trotzdem nicht auf, antriebsneutral, im Vergleich zum Maestro von Giant wippt der Hinterbau wirklich wenig bis nix. Ausgesprochen effizient. Und wenn ich jemals richtig schnell bergauf fahren will, kaufe ich mir ein Hardtail.
> ...




Klingt sehr gut.
Was ich an fragen hätte:
Welches Giant hattest du denn als Vergleich ?
Bist du schonmal ne Pike als Vergleich zur Dvo gefahren?

Welches kettenblatt hast du verbaut?


----------



## Ximi (20. März 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Welches Giant hattest du denn als Vergleich ?


Als Referenz bei der Reiterei dienen ein Giant Trance X1 und ein Reign X1 (beide Modelljahr 2013 und 26 Zoll). Vom ersten Gefühl her ist der Hr. Troy mit dem Reign bergab gleichzusetzen. Bergauf besser als das Trance, bergab sowieso. Braucht aber sicher noch ein bisschen um zu "erfahren" was es bergab wirklich hergibt. Anfang April geht´s nach Finale, nimm beide (Reign & Troy) mit, danach weiß ich mehr. . Und, nicht vergessen, es erfolgte auch der Umstieg von 26" auf 27,5". 
Mr. Troy ist als Nachfolger für die "Transe" gedacht, das Reign wird evtl. wieder von einem DH - Gerät ersetzt.


Joey12345 schrieb:


> Bist du schonmal ne Pike als Vergleich zur Dvo gefahren?


Die Alte oder die Neue?  (Scheiße, bin ich alt ) Ja, bin ich, beide. Und ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass die DVO derweil besser ist. Man muss (sollte) sich tatsächlich fürs SetUp mit der Bedienungsanleitung auseinandersetzen. Aber dann geht sie direkt ausm Karton richtig gut. Langlebigkeit, Wartung & KoKG wird sich weisen.


Joey12345 schrieb:


> Welches kettenblatt hast du verbaut?


32er, orischinal. Wie gesagt, nach der Winterstarre geht´s überraschenderweise bei mir konditionell auf den Hausrunden. Aus dem Stehgreif würde ich mir bei richtig langen und steilen Anstiegen (>1000hm am Stück) vermutlich ein 30er draufmachen, aber in Anbetracht der absehbaren Steigerung meinereiner wird/sollte es reichen.

Alles natürlich subjektiv, nach meinen Vorlieben und den dementsprechenden Strecken .


----------



## LeaLoewin (20. März 2016)

Ich hab da ein gutes Video gefunden,  das ziemlich gut zeigt wie meine trails und das wie ich fahren will aussehen... Sprünge über 2m Entfernung erstmal ausgenommen

1min 50 bis 4min 30





Würdet ihr mir dafür eher das django empfehlen oder würdet ihr sagen,  dass Troy kriege ich auch so gut Vorwärts gestrampelt im Flachen?
Bin so hin und her gerissen und hab sonst irgendwie keine Alternative im Sinn,  die schön ist und so richtig in diese Richtung geht und keine Kutschen-Räder hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ximi (21. März 2016)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir dafür eher das django empfehlen oder würdet ihr sagen,  dass Troy kriege ich auch so gut Vorwärts gestrampelt im Flachen?
> Bin so hin und her gerissen und hab sonst irgendwie keine Alternative im Sinn,  die schön ist und so richtig in diese Richtung geht und keine Kutschen-Räder hat.


 
Mahlzeit, ich habe leider keinen keinen Vergleich Troy/Django. Bei meinem Troy (mit 160mm Gabel) lässt's sich noch "angenehm" treten, bin aber noch nicht wirklich viele "Verbindungsetappen" gefahren. Und im Allgemeinen habe ich dabei sowieso keinen Stress, weil ich es als notwendiges Übel betrachte, welches leider hin und wieder sein muss, und ich mich dabei alles andere als verbissen fortbewege. So gesehen ist für mich persönlich  das Flachland vernachlässigbar. 
Vermutlich kommen bei diesem Aspekt die Reifenwahl und der Luftdruck, sowie das SetUp (welche Gabel, Luftdruck in Gabel & Dämpfer und vor allem bei über 25 km/h die Übersetzung bei 1x11) mehr zu tragen als der Unterschied bei den Rahmen. Der Unterschied Spartan - Django ist sicher spürbarer.


----------



## Sadem (21. März 2016)

Also ich finde das Troy fährt sich auch im Flachen sehr angenehm. Viel angenehmer als mein altes Strive. Hat schon ordentlich Vortrieb. Ich würde das Troy nehmen wenn du gerne Trails fährst. Wenn du immer mit Kumpels fährst die mit Hartails in der Ebene rumheizen das Django. Ebenen sind mit dem Troy alles andere als ne Qual.


----------



## Joey12345 (5. April 2016)

Sooo habs nach ner gefühlten Ewigkeit jetzt auch mal geschafft mein troy fertig aufzubauen. 

Was ich allerdings wirklich mal negativ bewerten muss ist die interne Zuführung. 
Bzw wie devinci diese gelöst hat. 
Finds total dämlich, dass die Schraube bei den Endkappen der Zugührung immer genau unter der Leitung ist die da durchgeht. 
Wie soll man so ne Mini Schraube bei einem starren Schaltzug zB vernünftig befestigen. Zumal die ja doch schnell mal abreißen. 
Und die Position der Abdeckung am
Sitzrohr is auch mal sehr unglücklich gewählt. 
--> Dämpfer ausbauen und Kettenstrebe abschrauben nur um an die Schraube der Kappe zu kommen. 

Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur etwas zu doof. 

Morgen geht's dann auf die erste Tour. 
Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Sadem (5. April 2016)

@Joey12345 sehr schönes Bike.

Hab jetzt nochmal ne Frage zum Dämpfer. Hab am WE meinen ersten wirklich rumpeligen Trail gemacht, mit vielen hohen Stufen und Wurzeln. Auf Grund mehrerer Spitzkehren ist der Trail jetzt auch keinen Hichgeschwindigkeitsbahn. Jetzt fand ich den Hinterbau vom Troy doch etwas sehr Straff. Geht es euch da genauso? Ich hab auch nur so 55%-60% vom hinteren Federweg ausgenutzt obwohl wie gesagt der Trail schon recht rumpelig war. Etwas mehr hätte es schon sein dürfen. Ich hab ja schon gehört dass der Dämpfer vom Troy sehr progressiv ist, aber so sehr. Mein Kumpel hat dann auch angemerkt dass das Bike gut in den SAG geht, was ich bestätigen kann (sehr soft auf den ersten CM) und dann hat man das Gefühl dass sowas wie ne Plattform kommt.

Jetzt mal die Frage ist euch das auch schon aufgefallen und wenn ja wie kann man das ein wenig beheben?


----------



## Plumpssack (5. April 2016)

Sadem schrieb:


> @Joey12345 sehr schönes Bike.
> 
> Hab jetzt nochmal ne Frage zum Dämpfer. Hab am WE meinen ersten wirklich rumpeligen Trail gemacht, mit vielen hohen Stufen und Wurzeln. Auf Grund mehrerer Spitzkehren ist der Trail jetzt auch keinen Hichgeschwindigkeitsbahn. Jetzt fand ich den Hinterbau vom Troy doch etwas sehr Straff. Geht es euch da genauso? Ich hab auch nur so 55%-60% vom hinteren Federweg ausgenutzt obwohl wie gesagt der Trail schon recht rumpelig war. Etwas mehr hätte es schon sein dürfen. Ich hab ja schon gehört dass der Dämpfer vom Troy sehr progressiv ist, aber so sehr. Mein Kumpel hat dann auch angemerkt dass das Bike gut in den SAG geht, was ich bestätigen kann (sehr soft auf den ersten CM) und dann hat man das Gefühl dass sowas wie ne Plattform kommt.
> 
> Jetzt mal die Frage ist euch das auch schon aufgefallen und wenn ja wie kann man das ein wenig beheben?


Du könntest gucken ob im Dämpfer Volumenspacer verbaut sind. Wenn ja mach mal alle raus, dann sollte es dir nach deiner Beschreibung besser gefallen.


----------



## Joey12345 (5. April 2016)

Und was du eventuell mal testen kannst, was bei dem Bike auch klappen könnte ( nur ne Vermutung) 

Etwas mehr Luftdruck zu fahren --> du stehst höher im Federweg und so nutzt du den linearen Bereich besser und in dem Zug die druckstufe dann mal komplett rausdrehen --> Progression bzw Dämpfung im progressiven Bereich wird weniger. 

Ah ja, öhm geht bei dem Dämpfer ja gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (5. April 2016)

Ist denn zufällig mal jemand den Rahmen mit 200x57 Monarch Plus Debonair M/L gefahren? Habe so einen nämlich noch und wenn die Performance mit dem besser ist und der Dämpfer reinpasst würde ich den einbauen und den RT3 gleich verkaufen.

Edit: bald kann ich mich auch zu euch gesellen, ich warte noch auf den Rahmen und ein paar Kleinteile


----------



## Plumpssack (6. April 2016)

Hat der Troy Rahmen eigentlich ein 44/56 Steuerrohr? Finde da leider keine eindeutige Info.


----------



## Sadem (7. April 2016)

@Plumpssack brauchst einen ZS44 / ZS56 Steuersatz


----------



## Plumpssack (9. April 2016)

Hat der Monarch RT3 bei euren Troys auch den M/S Tune? Ich weiß dass der Hinterbau recht progressiv ist aber S Druckstufe scheint mir doch sehr weich


----------



## Joey12345 (9. April 2016)

Jawohl, is ein M/S/L3

War bis jetzt auch nur einmal auf der Nordkette unterwegs. Aber da ist es ja stellenweise schon auch etwas ruppiger und mehr als 70% hab ich den Federweg noch nicht genutzt bei 25% SAG. 
Die Druckstufe reicht definitiv. Bin jetzt auch nicht der leichteste. 

Das Troy hat ne Progression von 33%
Des is für'n Trailbike schon sehr viel aber ich finds perfekt das nicht über die druckstufe machen zu müssen. 
Da hat devinci also wirklich Wort gehalten 

PS:
Hab von meinem Aufbau noch einen E13 trs+ Laufradsatz übrig (e13, Hope, sapim) 
Sollte also einer noch was brauchen ...


----------



## Plumpssack (9. April 2016)

Hört sich sehr gut an, mein Troy Rahmen muss ja der 36 hinterherfahren, hoffe dass das harmonisch wird


----------



## Sadem (11. April 2016)

Dann hier auch nochmal ein Foto von meinem Hobel in klassischem Tarnmuster:


----------



## Plumpssack (11. April 2016)

Sadem schrieb:


> Dann hier auch nochmal ein Foto von meinem Hobel in klassischem Tarnmuster:


Sieht sehr nett aus. Ist die 36 auf 160mm? Wie viele Tokens? Harmoniert das mit dem Hinterbau?
Grüne Gabeldecals sollte ich mir vielleicht auch noch besorgen


----------



## Sadem (11. April 2016)

Ja die Gabel ist ne 160mm 36er. Erst wollt ich sie auf 150mm runter traveln, aber ich denke das spar ich mir. Von der Geometrie her passt mir das wunderbar. Hab jetzt schon ein paar Touren mit längeren Anstiegen (> 1000hm) gemacht und ich hatte nie das Gefühl dass die Front steigt oder so.


Bei der Abstimmung bin ich immer noch am stark am rumprobieren. Ich konnte auch noch ned so viele längere Trail-abfahrten bestreiten weil hier auch noch oft Schnee liegt. Ich fahre derzeit die Gabel noch mit dem vorgeschlagenem Fox Set Up (aus der Beilage) also mit 20% Sag und relativ viel Low Speed Compression. Den Dämpfer fahr ich bei 30% Sag (ca. 220 psi). Bei viel Speed passt das ganz gut und man hat ein sattes Fahrwerk dass super auf Schläge reagiert und viel weg schluckt. Bei langsamerem Speed in verblocktem Gelände find ich die Gabel noch etwas arg Straff, da muss ich noch ein wenig rum probieren. Ich denke aber schon dass sich das einigermaßen gut abstimmen lässt, wobei die Fox halt schon potenter als der Dämpfer ist.


----------



## Plumpssack (11. April 2016)

Dass sich das halbwegs harmonisch anfühlt spricht ja schon sehr für den Hinterbau wenn man bedenkt dass es nur ein 140er Trailbike mit doch recht eifnachem Dämpfer ist 

Ich plane auch bald einen Bikeparktag zu machen um genug Abfahrten abspulen zu können um die 36 abzustimmen. Am DH Bike ging das anders auch immer garnicht vernünftig. Bei so vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten lohnt es sich mal einen halben Tag ins Fahrwerk abstimmen zu investieren, macht ja auch Spass 

Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf meine Naben aus England, dann kanns endlich losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (11. April 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Sieht sehr nett aus. Ist die 36 auf 160mm? Wie viele Tokens? Harmoniert das mit dem Hinterbau?
> Grüne Gabeldecals sollte ich mir vielleicht auch noch besorgen



Grüne Decals. Bin ich farbenblind ??? 

Meine Pike hab ich auch bei 160mm gelassen, bin auch der Meinung, dass das sicher nicht negativ ist was die Geo angeht.

Hätte jetzt 2 Tage auf dem Bike, einmal Ca 1000hm raufgetreten. Front steigt fast überhaupt nicht, trotz kurzer Kettenstreben und 160 Gabel. Da hatte ich davor grundlos etwas Bedenken.

Auch ein Grund für den Rahmen war für mich der Stack. Da muss man nicht erst nem spacer Turm bauen, damit das passt ( und damit den reach wieder verkürzen in dem Zuge)
Hab nur nen 5mm spacer und nen 10mm Rise Lenker und das fühlt sich für mich aktuell sowohl bergauf als auch bergab sehr ausgewogen an.

Im
Pedal/Trail/mittlerem (?) Modus hat das Bike bergauf wirklich sehr guten grip und geht gut vorwärts. Den Lock Mode hätte man sich sparen können.
Das Bronson was ich vorher hatte ging zwar noch mehr vorwärts hatte aber bei Unebenheiten auch deutlich weniger grip. Macht schon Spaß so.

Bergab geht das troy wirklich super gut. Vermiss hier bis jetzt keinen mm Federweg, hab aber bei Ca 25% sag auch erst Ca 75-80 % federweg genutzt. Ist zwar ruppig aber keine Sprünge etc. das sollte also ziemlich gut passen wenns mal noch etwas wilder wird.
Hatte anfangs auch bedenken wegen dem "kleinen" Dämpfer aber bisher bin ich wirklich leicht beeindruckt und vermisse nix.
Sehr neutrales Bike. Macht einfach Spaß.
Schade. Keinen Grund irgendwas upzugraden 
Einzig den Dämpfer hätte ich eventuell etwas anderes abgestimmt, nicht vom Tune an sich sondern die verschiedenen Modi zueinander. Aber das sollte lediglich ne persönliche Vorliebe sein.

Einziger wirklicher Kritikpunkt ist bisher ist für mich der fehlende Unterrohrschutz. Da das Teil doch ziemlich mächtig ist bietets doch ne große angriffsfläche. Da wäre so ne integrierte Gummilösung wie bei den Santa Cruz schon fein. 

Man entschuldige auch die Schreibweise aber auf dieser handytatsatur ist nur begrenzt Platz für grammatikalische Feinheiten. 

@Plumpssack:
Würde auf jeden Fall erstmal bei der 160mm bleiben, das tut dem Bike gut und der Hinterbau kann da schon mitziehen.

@Sadem:
Wo kommst du denn her, dass es da noch Schnee hat ?


----------



## Plumpssack (11. April 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Grüne Decals. Bin ich farbenblind ???


Darüber ob das farbige Troy Carbon gelb oder grün ist lässt sich vermutlich streiten 



Joey12345 schrieb:


> Einziger wirklicher Kritikpunkt ist bisher ist für mich der fehlende Unterrohrschutz. Da das Teil doch ziemlich mächtig ist bietets doch ne große angriffsfläche. Da wäre so ne integrierte Gummilösung wie bei den Santa Cruz schon fein.


Ich habe eine dicke Schutzfolie draufgeklebt. Effetto Mariposo Shelter heißt das. Gabs mal irgendwo auf einer Rolle. Ist mit 1,2mm dick genug um Steinschlägen vorzubeugen und passt mit 54mm Breite perfekt ans Unterrohr. Klebt auch so stark, dass man es nur mit leichtem Erwärmen wieder entfernen kann.



Joey12345 schrieb:


> @Plumpssack:
> Würde auf jeden Fall erstmal bei der 160mm bleiben, das tut dem Bike gut und der Hinterbau kann da schon mitziehen.


Das werde ich auch machen. Bin jetzt noch am überlegen ob ich gleich mehr Volumenspacer einbauen soll, der Hinterbau scheint ja wirklich sehr progressiv zu sein 


Joey12345 schrieb:


> @Sadem:
> Wo kommst du denn her, dass es da noch Schnee hat ?



Ich war am WE im Harz in Braunlage, ab ca. 7-800m Höhe lag zum Fahren teilweise auch noch viel zu viel Schnee.




edit: hab noch solche Schutzfolienrollen gefunden


----------



## Joey12345 (11. April 2016)

Hab mir sowas draufgemacht. 
Nicht billig aber sieht mit den 3-5mm Stärke irgendwie vertrauenserweckend aus....

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/ion-frame-saver-sas-tec-rahmenschutz

Also in Innsbruck bzw Umgebung ist einiges bis 1400m komplett schneefrei und staubtrocken


----------



## Sadem (12. April 2016)

Ich komm aus München und da bin ich halt oft in den Voralpen unterwegs. Ab 1300 Metern liegt schon häufig noch Schnee. Die Südhänge etc. gehen schon aber an manchen Ecken hat es schon noch viel Schnee. Die Tour Sonntags konnten wir nicht wie geplant beenden, weil wir in Schneefelder gekommen sind und mit bike tragen kommt man schon echt langsam vorwärts. Zum Glück hat die Ausweichroute am Tegernseer Brauhaus vorbei geführt .

PS: Alles unter der Schneegrenze war bis Samstag auch Staubtrocken. Dann wurde die Trails zur Schlammhölle.

PPS: Das Troy is ganz klar Lime Green


----------



## potzblitzer (12. April 2016)

Falls sich manche wundern vielleicht dass am Dämpfer immer einige mm bis cm Federweg übrig bleiben: der Hinterbau vom Troy ist so konzipiert dass der Dämpfer nie bis ganz unten durchschlagen kann, selbst wenn der eigentliche Federweg voll ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## Plumpssack (12. April 2016)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Falls sich manche wundern vielleicht dass am Dämpfer immer einige mm bis cm Federweg übrig bleiben: der Hinterbau vom Troy ist so konzipiert dass der Dämpfer nie bis ganz unten durchschlagen kann, selbst wenn der eigentliche Federweg voll ausgenutzt wird.


Sprich wenn man am Dämpfer zb 30% sag abliest hat man auch eigentlich eher 40%?


----------



## potzblitzer (12. April 2016)

Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Geht man rein nach der Länge des Kolben wahrscheinlich schon, aber das müsste man genauer ausmessen. Ich gehe aber ehrlich gesagt davon aus dass Devinci in die Rahmen einen Dämpfer einbaut dessen Sag-Anzeige auch der Realität entspricht. Muss mal mein Händler nochmal fragen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Joey12345 (12. April 2016)

Der sag wird schon passen.ich denke des kommt einfach daher dass der 200x57 und der 200x51 mm der gleiche Dämpfer ist, der lediglich intern "getravelt" wird. 
Kolbenstange etc wird aber gleich lang sein und somit bleiben beim 200x51 selbst bei nem "Durchschlag" noch einige mehr mm übrig


----------



## Plumpssack (12. April 2016)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Geht man rein nach der Länge des Kolben wahrscheinlich schon, aber das müsste man genauer ausmessen. Ich gehe aber ehrlich gesagt davon aus dass Devinci in die Rahmen einen Dämpfer einbaut dessen Sag-Anzeige auch der Realität entspricht. Muss mal mein Händler nochmal fragen bei Gelegenheit.


Naja ich stelle meinen Sag/Federhärte eh immer nach Gefühl ein aber wenn ich nicht den gesamten Hub am Dämpferkolben nutze wundere ich mich meist schon, von daher wird das vermutlich sehr interessante Info sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (13. April 2016)

Na ja einfach mal ausprobieren. Einfach mal Luft komplett raus lassen und komprimieren. Dann sollte man das ja sehen, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Joey12345 (13. April 2016)

Sadem schrieb:


> Na ja einfach mal ausprobieren. Einfach mal Luft komplett raus lassen und komprimieren. Dann sollte man das ja sehen, oder liege ich da falsch?



Ne da liegst du schon absolut richtig. 

Is das bei euren Rahmen auch so, dass ihr den Hinterbau durch die Achse schon so 3-5mm zusammenziehen könnt/müsst? 
Die Nabenachse liegt bei mir nicht wirklich auf beiden Seiten an, wenn ich das Hinterrad einsetze. 
Zudem hab ich hinten ziemlich starke Bremsgeräusche/Vibrationen. Hab den Sattel schon paar mal neu ausgerichtet das bringt aber nix. Und die Geräusche sind auch im kalten Zustand. 
Kenn ich so von der Magura MT7 nicht wirklich. 
Deshalb mein Gedanke dass das evtl an der Verspannung im Hinterbau liegen könnte ?!


----------



## potzblitzer (13. April 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Ne da liegst du schon absolut richtig.
> 
> Is das bei euren Rahmen auch so, dass ihr den Hinterbau durch die Achse schon so 3-5mm zusammenziehen könnt/müsst?
> Die Nabenachse liegt bei mir nicht wirklich auf beiden Seiten an, wenn ich das Hinterrad einsetze.
> ...



Ich fahr ne MT5 und die machte bei mir mit den Magura Storm Scheiben auch Probleme mit Vibrationen/Rattern hinten. Tritt aber häufiger bei MT5/MT7 auf, auch bei anderen Rahmen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt5-rattert-unglaublich-hinten.756398/
Bei mir hat sich das mit ner Hayes Scheibe fast komplett minimieren lassen. Deshalb glaube ich nicht dass es am Hinterbau liegt. Hatte damals als die Geräusche auftraten auch mal den Hinterbau von meinem Händler checken lassen, weil wir den auch in Verdacht hatten, kam aber nix bei raus. Hattest du denn die Bremse vorher an nem anderen Bike und keine Probleme?


----------



## Joey12345 (13. April 2016)

Habs mir mal durchgelesen. 

Die Bremse
direkt hatte ich an noch keinem
anderen biken, aber am DH hab ich auch eine und da quietscht hinten nix. 

Mal kurz bremsen tauschen is leider nich--> Innenverlegte Züge. 

Werd mal noch angefahrene beläge reinmachen und wenn das nix hilft auf ne shimano Scheibe tauschen die noch rumliegt.


----------



## Sadem (14. April 2016)

Also bei mir muss ich am hinterbau ned übermäßg fest die Achse anziehen. Stramm aber ned überfest. Vibrieren tut mein Hinterbau bisher auch ned. Hab alte XT Bremsen dran mit XT Scheiben.


----------



## Sadem (14. April 2016)

So hab grad mal die Luft im Dämpfer abgelassen und komplett eingefedert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das ist das Ergebnis. Geht nicht ganz nach unten aber die SAG anzeige passt meiner Meinung nach. Dann is mein Problem glaub ich eher auch gewesen dass ich mit zu viel SAG gefahren bin. Werd es jetzt mal mit mehr druck probieren. Wieviel PSI habt ihr denn so? Ich brauch schon so 230 mit meinen 78kg fahrfertig für 30% SAG.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (15. April 2016)

Druck muss ich mal nachschauen, waren bei 95kg aber schon auch einige PSI. 
Um die 290 glaub ich .... 

Wenn ihr von oben auf euer troy schaut, ist da die dämpferanlenkung/Wippe auch außermittig ?


----------



## potzblitzer (15. April 2016)

Ja klar. Das ist die asymetische Konstruktion von Sitzstrebe und Hinterbau. Ist gewollt so, um möglichst hohe Verdrehsteifigkeit und Spurtreue zu bekommen.


----------



## Plumpssack (15. April 2016)

War bei euren Framesets auch so ein Schaumstoffschlauch dabei? Habt ihr den für irgendwas benutzt? Eventuell um Klappern durch Leitungen im Rahmen zu unterbinden?


----------



## Joey12345 (15. April 2016)

Ja war dabei. 
Der soll wohl für die bremsleitung sein. 
Zum einen gegen Geräusche und zum anderen falls DOT verwendet wird dass bei nem Leck etc nicht der ganze Rahmen eingesaut wird


----------



## Sadem (15. April 2016)

Haha das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Is wohl tatsächlich dafür da um klappern der Züge im Rahmen zu verhindern. Hatte aber keine Ahnung wie man das anwenden sollte und habs einfach weg gelassen. Bei mir klappert aber auch nix.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joey12345 (4. Mai 2016)

So von mir mal ein kleines Update, nachdem ich jetzt für einige Tage am Gardasee war:

Bin immer noch absolut begeistert von der Performance des Troy in der Abfahrt. Wer die Trails am Gardasee kennt weiß, dass die teilweise durchaus ein wenig ruppiger sein können aber trotz der "nur" 140mm Federweg am Troy hab ich nie das Bedürfnis nach mehr Federweg gehabt, selbst auf Trails die man teilweise schon eher mitm Downhiller angehen würde. 
Die anderen Bikes in der Gruppe waren Giant Reigns und Santa Cruz Nomads, also alles durchaus abfahrtsorientierter aber nie schneller. Federweg wurde gut genutzt aber nie einen Durchschlag gehabt. 
Hab davor mal überlegt mir als Ersatzdämpfer irgendwas mit 200x57 zu holen und den auf 200x54,5 zu begrenzen. Das würde noch in den Rahmen passen ohne Kollision und dann hätte der Hinterbau 150mm Federweg. 
Die Überlegung kann ich aber jetzt denke ich wieder verwerfen, aber mal schauen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja irgendwann noch was dazu 

Zusätzlich finde ich, dass die 160mm Gabel vorne sehr gut zum Charakter vom Bike passt. Trotzdem sehr ausgewogen. Wer also eine 160mm Gabel hat muss die meiner Meinung nach nicht zwingend auf 150mm umbauen. 

Was ich auch noch lernen durfte: Das Tretlager ist relativ tief (Pedalaufsetzer etc), das breite und voluminöse Unterrohr ist ein Felsenmagnet und das Bike ist schon relativ lang aber auch bei hoher Geschwindigkeit sehr spurtreu und bei nierigen Geschwindigkeiten trotzdem auch sehr agil. 

Kurz: 
Bergab hab ich nix vermisst und ist es den Langhubigeren Bikes in nichts nachgestanden, Bergauf war es einen Tick besser. Sehr ruhig auch wenns ruppig wird, aber ein Dämpfer mit mehr Einstelloptionen wär schon fein. 

Hier noch ein neuer Test, der das Bike ganz gut beschreibt:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Devinci/Troy-Carbon-RR,16789#product-reviews/2406


----------



## bely (16. Mai 2016)

@Joey1234: Ich finde dein Aufbau sehr gelungen und interessant, insbesondere da ich auch in die XL-Liga passe (193cm mit 93cm SL), fahre bisweilen aber nur 29er und suche aktuell etwas "Verspieltes mit Nehmer-Qualitäten". Wäre deiner Meinung ein XL bei meiner Grösse zu klein ? könntest Du evtl. mal Bilder mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze posten ? Besten Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Mai 2016)

Ich denke ein XL sollte bei deiner Größe sehr gut passen. Der Hauptrahmen vom Troy ist laaang und der Stack ist auch vernünftig hoch.

Vom Sattelauszug her passts aufjedenfall, ich komme bei 185cm und 91cm SL mit 125er Reverb und 480mm Sitzrohrlänge noch sehr gut hin.


----------



## Joey12345 (16. Mai 2016)

Hier noch die Bilder bzgl Sattelstütze. 
Das XL passt dir mit 1.93 sicher noch sehr gut. 
Verspielt is jetz so ein Ausdruck den ich nicht sofort für das troy verwenden würde eher würd ich es als "agil und wendig" bezeichnen. 
Nehmerqualität hats aber definitiv. 


Wie schon geschrieben is der Stack vernünftig hoch und das Sattelrohr auch nicht zu kurz. 
Bei mir (89SL) hab ich Ca 2,5-3 cm Auszug. 
Da solltest du dann mit 7cm noch  gut hinkommen. Oder eben alternativ ne 170mm reverb. 
Bei weiteren Fragen oder ner Probefahrt kannst dich gerne melden.


----------



## bely (17. Mai 2016)

Besten Dank für eure schnellen und sehr hilfreichen Antworten.
Dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einem XL Rahmen machen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael (17. Mai 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Ne da liegst du schon absolut richtig.
> 
> Is das bei euren Rahmen auch so, dass ihr den Hinterbau durch die Achse schon so 3-5mm zusammenziehen könnt/müsst?
> Die Nabenachse liegt bei mir nicht wirklich auf beiden Seiten an, wenn ich das Hinterrad einsetze.
> ...



Ist zwar schon was her und meine Frage wahrscheinlich saublöd, aber: Du hast auch eine Boost Nabe verwendet? Die sind genau diese 3mm, die du beschrieben hast, breiter als normale. Wenn du den Hinterbau dann um die 3mm "verbiegst" passt natürlich auch die Bremsaufnahme nicht mehr und du hast genau die Symptome, die du hier Beschrieben hast. Keine Ahnung ob das so sein und überhaupt passen kann. Ich hab da keine Erfahrung...

Wenn es das nicht war, kannst Du bitte verraten, wie du das behoben hast. Ich baue mir gerade ein ähnliches Troy auf und möchte genau so etwas verhindern...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Mai 2016)

Azrael schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon was her und meine Frage wahrscheinlich saublöd, aber: Du hast auch eine Boost Nabe verwendet? Die sind genau diese 3mm, die du beschrieben hast, breiter als normale. Wenn du den Hinterbau dann um die 3mm "verbiegst" passt natürlich auch die Bremsaufnahme nicht mehr und du hast genau die Symptome, die du hier Beschrieben hast. Keine Ahnung ob das so sein und überhaupt passen kann. Ich hab da keine Erfahrung...
> 
> Wenn es das nicht war, kannst Du bitte verraten, wie du das behoben hast. Ich baue mir gerade ein ähnliches Troy auf und möchte genau so etwas verhindern...
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Meine Hope Boost Nabe passt perfekt rein, falls das jemanden interessiert


----------



## Joey12345 (17. Mai 2016)

Azrael schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon was her und meine Frage wahrscheinlich saublöd, aber: Du hast auch eine Boost Nabe verwendet? Die sind genau diese 3mm, die du beschrieben hast, breiter als normale. Wenn du den Hinterbau dann um die 3mm "verbiegst" passt natürlich auch die Bremsaufnahme nicht mehr und du hast genau die Symptome, die du hier Beschrieben hast. Keine Ahnung ob das so sein und überhaupt passen kann. Ich hab da keine Erfahrung...
> 
> Wenn es das nicht war, kannst Du bitte verraten, wie du das behoben hast. Ich baue mir gerade ein ähnliches Troy auf und möchte genau so etwas verhindern...
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Nene also ich hab schon Boost Naben verwendet. 
Die mit dem "Problem" sind von Panchowheels, allerdings Vorserie also kann schon sein, dass da etwas unsauber gearbeitet ist. 

Hab meine Magura Scheibe hinten gegen eine Shimano getauscht. Damit wurde das ganze schon besser. Allerdings hab ich aktuell auch ein Laufrad mit Hope Boost Nabe drin und da is jetzt absolute Ruhe. 

Kann jetzt aber nicht sagen ob das an dem Laufrad/Nabe liegt oder ob die andere Scheibe die Besserung gebracht hat. Werd ich aber demnächst mal wieder zurückbauen und dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen was da los ist. 
Hab mir zwischenzeitlich auch eine schwimmende Hope Scheibe besorgt, die hab ich aber noch gar nicht verbaut gehabt, aktuell ja eh Ruhe ist. 

Also mit Shimano Scheibe und Hope Nabe ist alles gut


----------



## Joey12345 (18. Mai 2016)

Hat zufällig jemand die Dämpferbuchsen - Einbaumaße zur Hand?
Dauert noch bis ich wieder am Bike bin und dann könnte ich mir da mal was besorgen. 

Danke vorab


----------



## Virginizer (23. Mai 2016)

Servus Zusammen,
ich interessiere mich sehr für das Troy (fahre aktuell ein 2015er Nomad in L, ziehe aber ins flachere um) und möchte aus diesem Grund etwas mit weniger Federweg.
Jetzt hätte ich 2 Fragen an Euch.
Größentechnisch bin ich mir sehr unsicher da der Reach im Vergleich zum Nomad anderst ausfällt,sprich Reach Wert M beim Troy entspricht L beim Nomad.
Zu welcher größe würdet Ihr mir bei 1,81m raten?

Wäre das Troy als bike mit weniger Federweg unterhalb des Nomad für mich sinnvoll oder ist es so grob/brutal im nehmen, dass wenig Unterschied zwischen diesen bikes ist)?

Gruß Timo


----------



## freier Reiter (25. Mai 2016)

Dämpferbuchsen hab ich bei mir mal nachgemessen:
Oben 42,2mm breit
Unten 19 mm breit
aber miss es lieber selber nochmal, das ist auch schon n paar Tage her.


----------



## Ximi (25. Mai 2016)

Virginizer schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> Größentechnisch bin ich mir sehr unsicher da der Reach im Vergleich zum Nomad anderst ausfällt,sprich Reach Wert M beim Troy entspricht L beim Nomad.
> Zu welcher größe würdet Ihr mir bei 1,81m raten?
> 
> ...


 
Also ich bin 180cm, L ist optimal. Sollte bei dir auch noch passen. Ich habe noch ein 26er Reign mit ca. 170mm Federweg hinten und muss sagen, das Troy schenkt dem Reign in der Performance (bergab) keinen Vorsprung. Ist gut im Nehmen.


----------



## Virginizer (25. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## freier Reiter (25. Mai 2016)

Ich  hab die Aluversion mit dem RL-Dämpfer, ich finde er fühlt sich relativ hölzern an. Für Strecken mit Sprüngen muss ich den Rebound auch relativ stark zudrehen um keinen Kick zu bekommen.
Ist das bei euch auch so?

Hab jetzt mal testweise nen Manitou Swinger verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (25. Mai 2016)

freier Reiter schrieb:


> Ich  hab die Aluversion mit dem RL-Dämpfer, ich finde er fühlt sich relativ hölzern an. Für Strecken mit Sprüngen muss ich den Rebound auch relativ stark zudrehen um keinen Kick zu bekommen.
> Ist das bei euch auch so?
> 
> Hab jetzt mal testweise nen Manitou Swinger verbaut.


wieviele Volumenspacer sind in deinem Monarch? Hab gelesen dass da beim Troy häufig unterschiedlich viele drin sind. Vielleicht sind zu viele drin..?


----------



## freier Reiter (25. Mai 2016)

Witzgerweise sind gar keine spacer drin.


----------



## Plumpssack (25. Mai 2016)

freier Reiter schrieb:


> Witzgerweise sind gar keine spacer drin.


Normalerweise sollen 4 drin sein. Vielleicht musst du deswegen zuviel Luftdruck fahren, wodurch der Dämpfer zu schnell ausfedert und sich das Fahrwerk schlecht anfühlt..?


----------



## freier Reiter (26. Mai 2016)

Ok, 4 Stück ist ordentlich. Dann werde ich mal mit 2 anfangen. Und mich rantasten. Wenn der mcleod von der Reparatur zurück ist wird der auch auf jeden Fall getestet. Das war für mich bisher der LuftDämpfer mit der besten Zugstufe. Die Schwierigkeit wird sein, ein Setup zu finden das für jumptrail und naturtrail gleichermaßen passt.


----------



## Joey12345 (27. Mai 2016)

freier Reiter schrieb:


> Dämpferbuchsen hab ich bei mir mal nachgemessen:
> Oben 42,2mm breit
> Unten 19 mm breit
> aber miss es lieber selber nochmal, das ist auch schon n paar Tage her.



Edit:
42,2mm und 19 mm sind korrekt.


----------



## freier Reiter (27. Mai 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Also ich komm auf 42 und 19,2


Deswegen besser selber nachmessen. Wahrscheinlich hab ich das selbe gemessen, aber weil es schon ne weile her war, die Nachkommastellen vertauscht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mihael (28. Mai 2016)

Macht es sinn das troy mit 160mm federweg zu fahren oder sollte man schon bei 140 oder 150 bleiben? 

Lg


----------



## Joey12345 (28. Mai 2016)

mihael schrieb:


> Macht es sinn das troy mit 160mm federweg zu fahren oder sollte man schon bei 140 oder 150 bleiben?
> 
> Lg



 Ich vermute mal du sprichst von der Gabel 

140 würde ich nicht machen, da auch Devinci das Bike mit 150 ausliefert und darauf wohl auch die Geometrie ausgelegt ist. 
Ich habe ne 160 Pike drin und das fühlt sich schon sehr ausgewogen an, zudem wird der Lenkwinkel minimal flacher, was sicher nicht schadet. Der Hinterbau kann schon einiges wegstecken. 

Würde also erstmal mit 160mm starten


----------



## mihael (28. Mai 2016)

Hi

Hatte nur bedenken dass sich 140 hinten und 160 vorne unausgewogen anfühlen könnten. Lg


----------



## Ximi (29. Mai 2016)

Ich kann Joey nur beipflichten, ich fahre meine DVO auch mit 160mm (könnte man auf 140 traveln). Harmoniert spitze, auch bergauf.


----------



## Plumpssack (29. Mai 2016)

Ximi schrieb:


> Ich kann Joey nur beipflichten, ich fahre meine DVO auch mit 160mm (könnte man auf 140 traveln). Harmoniert spitze, auch bergauf.


etwas weiter vorne im Thread habe ich auch schon jemanden gefragt ob er seine 36 mit 160mm fährt und das wurde bejaht und als gut empfunden.

edit:


Sadem schrieb:


> Ja die Gabel ist ne 160mm 36er. Erst wollt ich sie auf 150mm runter traveln, aber ich denke das spar ich mir. Von der Geometrie her passt mir das wunderbar. Hab jetzt schon ein paar Touren mit längeren Anstiegen (> 1000hm) gemacht und ich hatte nie das Gefühl dass die Front steigt oder so.


----------



## Joey12345 (31. Mai 2016)

freier Reiter schrieb:


> Dämpferbuchsen hab ich bei mir mal nachgemessen:
> Oben 42,2mm breit
> Unten 19 mm breit
> aber miss es lieber selber nochmal, das ist auch schon n paar Tage her.



Mea culpa
Du hattest recht. Hab jetzt nochmal ordentlich gemessen. 
Oben 42,2mm
unten 19mm

Werd meinen anderen Beitrag entsprechend editieren. 

Hab diese Woche mal versucht einen CCDB Air mit XVOL Luftkammer zu verbauen. 
Klappt nicht. Die Luftkammer kollidiert ganz leicht mit dem Sitzrohr, wenn der Dämpfer ganz ausgefedert ist. 
Geht grad so um maximal 1mm nicht. Sehr ärgerlich. 
Hab überlegt auf die normale Luftkammer umzubauen, die kostet allerdings 70 (!!) Euro. 
Deshalb versuch ich das ganze jetzt mal mit Offset-Bushings. 
Allerdings nicht so eingebaut, dass mein Augenmaß kleiner wird wie es üblich ist, sondern nur so, dass der Dämpfer 2mm vom Sitzrohr wegkommt aber das Einbaumaß gleich bleibt. 

Was für ein gebastel


----------



## freier Reiter (31. Mai 2016)

Dreh doch einfach mal den flip Chip am hinterbau das müsste den gleichen Effekt haben wie offset bushings. 
Ich fahr gerade den swinger isx6, der geht besser als der debonair.  Hab den debonair zu helmchen Tuning geschickt, mir ist der high-speed rebound zu stark gedämpft.


----------



## potzblitzer (31. Mai 2016)

mihael schrieb:


> Macht es sinn das troy mit 160mm federweg zu fahren oder sollte man schon bei 140 oder 150 bleiben?
> 
> Lg



Jep, macht sehr viel Sinn wenn man bisschen Reserven möchte. Fahr mit ner 160er Solo Air Pike seit 1,5 Jahren im Troy und kam nie auf den Gedanken mal abzusenken.


----------



## Joey12345 (31. Mai 2016)

Bin aktuell in der flachen Stellung, wenn ich den flip auf high drehe wird der Sitzwinkel ja noch steiler ? 
Aber kanns trotzdem mal ausprobieren, hast du recht, schadet sicher nicht....

Absolut richtig, Bike bleibt unten etwas hängen


----------



## Ximi (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo wiedermal, 
kurzer Nachtrag, habe meinen Kollegen Troy kürzlich gewogen: 14,65kg.
Rahmen Alu in L, komplett fahrfertig, d.h. mit Garmin, Flaschenhalter (ohne Flasche, da ja kein konstanter Wert und manchmal gar nicht mit ), nicht geputzt... 
Ja, es gibt Luft nach unten, allerdings für einen _für mich _nicht vertretbaren Kilopreis. 
Sonst bin ich mehr als zufrieden! Und auch, ehrlich gesagt, etwas stolz auf den "Exotenstatus". Zumindest bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (6. Juni 2016)

So von mir auch mal ein kleiner Nachtrag zu den Troy Fahreigenschaften. Hab jetzt so ca. 400km runter mit dem Hobel und bin echt immer noch begeistert. Bergauf echt ein Traum. Da steigt nix. Bin grad im Urlaub mal das Scott Genius als Leihbike gefahren und das kletterte gefühlt schlechter (Edit: früher schneller, was falsch ist ) als mein Troy obwohl es ja mehr auf Tour ausgelegt ist.


Bergab bin ich jetzt mittlerweile auch zufrieden. Mehr Luftdruck war die Lösung zu meinem etwas hölzernen Hinterbau. Dadurch dass zu wenig Luft drin war ist der Dämpfer imme schnell durch den oberen und mittleren Bereich gerauscht und war dann zu schnell in der relativ harten Progression drinnen. Jetzt mit mehr Druck steht der Dämpfer besser im Federweg und spricht tatsächlich sensibler an. Keine Durchschläge. Schön straffer Hinterbau der echt viel weg steckt. Vorne fahr ich wie gesagt die Fox 36 mit 160mm und das bleibt auch so. Wie gesagt Rad klettert fein und die Reserven nehm ich mit.


----------



## freier Reiter (7. Juni 2016)

Zu dem Thema hölzerner Hinterbau hab ich kürzlich zu Lord Helmchen kontakt aufgenommen, da ich das problem nicht zu meiner zufriedenheit lösen konnte. trotz mehr luftdruck etc.
Seine Aussage dass die die M-zugstufe bei meinem Fahrergewicht (78kg) serienmäßig shimseitig überdämpft ist, deckte sich mit meinem Fahrgefühl.
Ich habe ihm meinen Dämpfer zukommen lassen um die Zugstufe anzupassen. Konnte gestern nach der Anpassung die erste Ausfahrt machen. Das war ein Aha-Erlebnis. Kein versacken im Federweg mehr und das 35% Sag, und einem höchst sensiblen Hinterbau. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Gabel auf das Niveau bringen und dann bin ich fahrwerksseitig zufrieden.


----------



## Sadem (7. Juni 2016)

freier Reiter schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema hölzerner Hinterbau hab ich kürzlich zu Lord Helmchen kontakt aufgenommen, da ich das problem nicht zu meiner zufriedenheit lösen konnte. trotz mehr luftdruck etc.
> Seine Aussage dass die die M-zugstufe bei meinem Fahrergewicht (78kg) serienmäßig shimseitig überdämpft ist, deckte sich mit meinem Fahrgefühl.
> Ich habe ihm meinen Dämpfer zukommen lassen um die Zugstufe anzupassen. Konnte gestern nach der Anpassung die erste Ausfahrt machen. Das war ein Aha-Erlebnis. Kein versacken im Federweg mehr und das 35% Sag, und einem höchst sensiblen Hinterbau. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Gabel auf das Niveau bringen und dann bin ich fahrwerksseitig zufrieden.



Hast 78 Fahrfertig oder nackig?


----------



## freier Reiter (7. Juni 2016)

Fahrfertig


----------



## Sadem (7. Juni 2016)

freier Reiter schrieb:


> Fahrfertig



Und wie hat sich die unterdämpfte High Speed Zugstufe bei dir bemerkbar gemacht? Hat sich der Hinterbau bei schnellen Schlägen verhärtet und dann ist es bockig geworden?


----------



## freier Reiter (7. Juni 2016)

Die Highspeed Zugstufe war überdämpft, also zu langsam. 
Ich hab natürlich um gegenzusteuern, die Lowspeed Zugstufe schneller gemacht um bei unseren wurzligen Trails halbwegs gute Traktion zu haben. Das hat so einigermaßen funktioniert. Richtig unangenehm ist es mit dem Setup allerdings auf unserem Jumptrail geworden, da hab ich bei jedem Absprung einen Kick aufs Hinterrad bekommen. => Also wieder gegensteuern und Lowspeedzugstufe langsamer machen.
Aber ich will natürlich nicht auf jeder Ausfahrt 2mal das setup anpassen. daher hab ich noch den versuch gemacht den Druck zu erhöhen.
Das hatte dann zwar Zugstufentechnisch n bisschen was gebracht, dafür war mir der Hinterbau aber auf größeren Schlägen einfach zu straff...


----------



## Sadem (7. Juni 2016)

freier Reiter schrieb:


> Die Highspeed Zugstufe war überdämpft, also zu langsam.
> Ich hab natürlich um gegenzusteuern, die Lowspeed Zugstufe schneller gemacht um bei unseren wurzligen Trails halbwegs gute Traktion zu haben. Das hat so einigermaßen funktioniert. Richtig unangenehm ist es mit dem Setup allerdings auf unserem Jumptrail geworden, da hab ich bei jedem Absprung einen Kick aufs Hinterrad bekommen. => Also wieder gegensteuern und Lowspeedzugstufe langsamer machen.
> Aber ich will natürlich nicht auf jeder Ausfahrt 2mal das setup anpassen. daher hab ich noch den versuch gemacht den Druck zu erhöhen.
> Das hatte dann zwar Zugstufentechnisch n bisschen was gebracht, dafür war mir der Hinterbau aber auf größeren Schlägen einfach zu straff...



THX! Hm. Dass mit dem kicken bei Jumps hatte ich auch is jetzt aber weg, dafür is das Fahrwerk bei groben Schlägen straffer. Ich bin nächste Woche in Finale da kommt der Lakmustest. Wenns mir ned taugt kann ich da auch mal drüber nachdenken. Hatte schon den Dämpfer von meinem Stive beim Helmchen und das war schon gut. Wird jetzt aber erst nochmal so gefahren.


----------



## freier Reiter (7. Juni 2016)

Ich bereue es nicht. Ist auf jedenfall ne deutliche Verbesserung. Bin allerdings auch kein großer Fan von zu straffen Fahrwerken. Das muss bei dem Zeugs was ich hauptsächlich fahre ne Mischung aus Bügeln und genug Gegenhalt für Sprünge sein. Und das passt jetzt.
Bin kürzlich mal das Capra comp probegefahren, das ist ja nochmal deutlich progressiver wie das Troy. Da war das mit dem hölzernen Hinterbau noch viel krasser spührbar.


----------



## dilleEX (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hab eine Schrittlänge von 89 cm bei einer Körpergröße von 180 cm. Gibt es vergleichbare Fahrer und wenn ja, welche Rahmengröße fahrt Ihr, bzw. würdet Ihr empfehlen? Fahre aktuell ein Canyon Spectral in M, liege jedoch 1cm vor der L Größenempfehlung. Danke im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dilleEX (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hab eine Schrittlänge von 89 cm bei einer Körpergröße von 180 cm. Gibt es vergleichbare Fahrer und wenn ja, welche Rahmengröße fahrt Ihr, bzw. würdet Ihr empfehlen? Fahre aktuell ein Canyon Spectral in M, liege jedoch 1cm vor der L Größenempfehlung. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Juni 2016)

Ich habe Devinci wegen den Spacern im Monarch mal angeschrieben und die haben geantwortet dass ab Werk 3 Volumespacer im Dämpfer sein sollten.


----------



## Sadem (13. Juni 2016)

@Plumpssack Top Info! Btw. Bin grad in Finale und das Troy rockt ganz ordentlich. Hab hinten noch keinen Federweg vermisst. Dir 160mm Gabel hab ich zum Duchschlagen bekommen, den Dämpfer aber nicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Virginizer (21. Juni 2016)

Servus Zusamme,

werde vorrausichtlich am Freitag mein Troy Carbon Größe L bekommen.
Habe es direkt mit dem Fox Float X2 mit climb switch bestellt (vorne kommt ne 160er Fox 36 RC2 rein) und wollte fragen ob schon jemand mit dem Dämpfer im Troy Erfahrungen hat?

Gruß Timo


----------



## Joey12345 (21. Juni 2016)

Hört sich nach ner guten Entscheidung an 

Hab heute nen dhx2 eingebaut aber kann den wohl die nächsten Tage noch nicht testen. 

Grundsätzlich sollte der floatx2 sehr sehr gut zum Bike und zur Hinterbaukinematik passen. 
Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## Virginizer (21. Juni 2016)

Danke...  

Habe den Float X2 vor kurzem beim Downhiller eingebaut und empfinde ihn gegenüber cane creek db und vivid air um einiges besser.
Ich werde sobald ich erfahrungen habe, hier mal berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (22. Juni 2016)

Würde mich ja mal interessieren ob man da echt nen krassen Unterschied merkt zwischen dem X2 und Monarcht der genau auf das Bike abgestimmt wurde. 273g Mehrgewicht find ich schon nicht wenig und dass zu dem Preis. Ich bin mit dem Standarddämpfer schon sehr zufrieden mittlerweile. Wenn man lauter so schwere Sachen einbaut frag ich mich warum man ned gleich ein Enduro nimmt. Bei mir war der straffe Hinterbau ein Grund warum ich das Troy genommen habe, damit man einen besseren Vortrieb hat. Das geht einem ja mit so einer krassen Enduroausstattung wieder verloren.


----------



## Joey12345 (22. Juni 2016)

Zum einen muss ich dir zustimmen, der Standarddämpfer ist schon sehr gut, man kann damit definitiv viel Spaß haben und Devinci hat das schon alles gut und geschickt abgestimmt  bzw abstimmen lassen. Ob man die interne HSC noch ändert oder nicht hat sicherlich auch mit persönichen Bike-Vorlieben zu tun. 
Dass allerdings ein FloatX2, Vivid Air, CCDB Air oder wie sie alle heißen grundsätzlich noch etwas potenter sind steht wohl außer Frage.  Allerdings muss der natürlich auch zum Hinterbau passen und ob es das Mehrgewicht und den Mehrpreis wert ist muss man eben selber entscheiden und kommt wieder auch auf die eigenen Vorlieben an, vor wie das Bike eingesetzt werden soll. 

Und hier muss ich dir dann aus meiner Sicht aber widersprechen: Ich zum Beispiel hab das Troy nicht wegen seiner Einstufung als Trailbike und Nicht-Enduro ausgesucht sondern weil mir die Geometrie an sich und vor allem aber die progressive Hinterbaukennlinie in Verbindung mit der Spritzigkeit (oder von mir aus auch dem Pop) der "nur" 140mm Federweg sehr gut gefallen haben. 
Wenn das Bike also mit schweren/stabilen/abfahrtslastigeren Teilen ausgestattet wird geht dieser Character in meinen Augen nur bedingt verloren. Sicher leidet die Touren-Uphill-Tauglichkeit etwas oder auch die Spritzigkeit im Antrieb, der grunsätzliche Charakter des Bikes sollte aber eigentlich der gleiche bleiben.


----------



## Sadem (22. Juni 2016)

Ok macht Sinn ja. Je nachdem welchen Einsatzbereich man möchte. 

Ich hab mich ja auch schon wieder dabei ertappt den Hobel Abfahrtspotenter zu machen . 2.3 High Roller vorne runter und nen fetten 2.5er Minion vorne drauf für Finale. Für hier in München werd ich mir den alten aber wider drauf machen, der 2.5er pappt schon a weng. 

Ich muss aber sagen dass ist halt schon das geile an dem Troy, des kann man echt schön in die Enduro Ecke tunen und ens funktioniert wunderbar oder man drückt es in die Tourenecke, und auch das geht. I love my bike 

Hier mal ein Action Pic von dem Prachtstück


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Juni 2016)

Passt in das Troy eigentlich ein Stahlfederdämpfer? So viel Platz ist da ja nicht.


----------



## Joey12345 (23. Juni 2016)

Ja passt schon. Also zumindest mit dem Aussendurchmesser der Fox Feder. 
Mit einer Rock Shox könnte das ganze schon wieder etwas knapper werden. 

Hab mal noch die Stelle fotografiert wo der Abstand am kleinsten ist. Genau an der Stelle hatte ich auch das Problem mit der Luftkammer des CCDB weshalb der nicht gepasst hat.


----------



## Virginizer (23. Juni 2016)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob bei mir der fox float x2 passt.
Welche stroke Länge hast du bei dem dhx 2 ?


----------



## Joey12345 (23. Juni 2016)

Der FloatX2 sollte eigentlich schon reinpassen. 
Der hat dort unten an der knappen Stelle ja die Aussparung bzw. Verjüngung und hat grundsätzlich auch 3mm weniger Aussendurchmesser an der Luftkammer als der CCDB XV. 

Den DHX2 gibts nur in 200x57. Durch den Gummi-Anschlagpuffer sollte sich das im Fahrbetrieb schon ausgehen, dass da nix kollidiert aber ohne Feder kann ich einen leichten Kontakt Sitzstrebe und Sitzrohr schon provozieren, wenn ich den Dämpfer mit voller Kraft komprimiere. 
Bei einem sehr harten Durchschlag (den ich allerdings auch mit dem Monarch noch nie hatte) könnte das also der Fall sein. 

Hab mir deshalb noch eine 2mm Kunststoff-Scheibe (ABS) gedruckt und die unter den Puffer geklebt. 
Jetzt ist da keine Gefahr mehr von Kollision. Wird jetzt wohl ein 200x53 oder so sein.


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Juni 2016)

@Joey12345 kannst du evtl. mal den Außendurchmesser von deiner Feder und falls du einen L Rahmen hast den Abstand zwischen Feder und Sitzrohr  unten messen?


----------



## Joey12345 (2. Juli 2016)

Aussendurchmesser Feder sind 52,7-53mm

Abstand zum Sitzrohr sind 2mm. 
Wobei die Feder nicht 100% zentriert ist und um nen knappen mm seitlich verschoben werden kann.
XL Rahmen


----------



## Beppe (2. Juli 2016)

Läuft jut das devinci troll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (2. Juli 2016)

Ich war auch endlich mal mit meinem Troy unterwegs und es ist fast alles so wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe, macht richtig Laune und ist genau das richtige Bike wenn man Touren fahren aber auch mal ihne Rücksicht auf Verluste bergab heizen können will.

Einzig vom Dämpfer bin ich etwas etwas enttäuscht. Der hält mit der 36 nicht im Ansatz mit. Er ist zwar kaum durchzuschlagen, der Support im mittleren Federweg bei Bunnyhops, pumpen über Wellen etc. fehlt mir aber. Da bietet die Gabel viel mehr Gegendruck und wenn ich den Druck am Dämpfer auf <28% Sag erhöhe wirds hölzern. Im Trailmodus ist es mir zu zäh, leider auch keine Lösung.
Von schnellen Schlägen (Steinfelder/Wurzelfelder) erholt er sich auch eher schlecht, mit weniger Zugstufe kickts dann ab und zu hinten und wird nervös.
Das ganze mit 3 Volumenspacern.

Das ist jetzt natürlich meckern auf hohem Niveau und nicht so tragisch wie sich meine Formulierung gerade vermutlich liest aber ich denke ein Stahlfederdämpfer/Float X2 würden dem Rahmen richtig lohnen. Der Monarch fühlt sich einfach etwas überfordert an im Vergleich zur Gabel und ich bilde mir ein zu spüren wie der Dämpfer Performance verschenkt.

Richtig klasse ist wie das Rad die Linie hält. Das fährt wirklich da hin wo man hinlenkt, kannte ich so bisher nur von DH Bikes.
Generell wird viel Sicherheit vermittelt und trotz Bikeparkgerumpel habe ich nicht einmal dieses "ups das hätte ich mit einem Trailbike lieber nicht machen" Gefühl gehabt. Das habe ich schon bei Enduros wie dem 160er Cube Stereo oder dem Vitus Sommet regelmäßig gehabt.
Diese fetten Rohre sehen nicht nur massiv aus, das Ding ist auch verdammt steif.
Ist endlich mal wirklich zum Ballern geeignet obwohl es auch bei weniger Gefälle noch Spass macht und super entspannt bergauf fährt.


----------



## Virginizer (2. Juli 2016)

Also ich bin heute von Livigno zurück gekommen und habe mit meinem neuen Troy bei dem der Float X2 verbaut ist ca. 20000 HM vernichtet und muß sagen, dass der X2 super gut funktioniert und ich sehr positiv überrascht bin, wie 140mm abgehen können.


----------



## desktop (3. Juli 2016)

ich bin begeistert vom Troy. Wirklich ein Bike für alles.


----------



## Virginizer (3. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein Bild in Aktion.


----------



## desktop (3. Juli 2016)

Passt der Monarch Plus ins Troy?


----------



## Virginizer (3. Juli 2016)

Ja der passt ohne Probleme, jedoch kann ich den Fox Float X2 mit climb switch nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Geht berghoch genauso gut und bergab kann man den Monarch Plus im Vergleich vergessen!


----------



## desktop (3. Juli 2016)

Virginizer schrieb:


> Ja der passt ohne Probleme, jedoch kann ich den Fox Float X2 mit climb switch nur wärmstens empfehlen.
> Geht berghoch genauso gut und bergab kann man den Monarch Plus im Vergleich vergessen!


200 x 51? Welches Buchsenmaß brauche ich oben und unten?


----------



## Virginizer (3. Juli 2016)

Ja 200x51


----------



## desktop (3. Juli 2016)

Und Buchsen? 42x8 und 19x8?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Virginizer (3. Juli 2016)

42,2 & 19x8


----------



## desktop (3. Juli 2016)

Ok
Danke.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (3. Juli 2016)

Passt der float x2 auch bei m oder l rahmen?


----------



## Virginizer (3. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre einen L Rahmen und da passt er.


----------



## desktop (3. Juli 2016)

Jetzt mal was für die Putzteufel:

Wenn ich das Bike nach ner Schlammpackung mit dem Gartenschaluch bearbeitet hab, sammelt sich da Gefühlt 1 Liter Wasser im Rahmen. Durch diese winzigen Öffnungen unterm Tretlager soll und kann das ja wohl kaum ablaufen. Aufgefallen ist mir das, als ich das Bike zum Ketteölen auf den Kopf gestellt hab. Da hörte man es richtig plätschern. Läuft dann teils über das Steuerrohr raus. Die Portabdeckungen am UR oben zu öffnen bringt nicht viel. Jemand ne Idee? Föhnen vielleicht


----------



## Plumpssack (3. Juli 2016)

desktop schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was für die Putzteufel:
> 
> Wenn ich das Bike nach ner Schlammpackung mit dem Gartenschaluch bearbeitet hab, sammelt sich da Gefühlt 1 Liter Wasser im Rahmen. Durch diese winzigen Öffnungen unterm Tretlager soll und kann das ja wohl kaum ablaufen. Aufgefallen ist mir das, als ich das Bike zum Ketteölen auf den Kopf gestellt hab. Da hörte man es richtig plätschern. Läuft dann teils über das Steuerrohr raus. Die Portabdeckungen am UR oben zu öffnen bringt nicht viel. Jemand ne Idee? Föhnen vielleicht


Da kann man wohl nur warten bis es unterm Tretlager rauskommt. Auf jedenfall nicht auf den Kopf stellen sonst hast du ja die Steuersatzlager in Wasser eingelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (3. Juli 2016)

Ja, das werden die Lager nicht lange mitmachen.


----------



## desktop (4. Juli 2016)

Aber bei den winzigen Öffnungen unterm Tretlager bin ich da wenig optimistisch ehrlich gesagt-


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Juli 2016)

Dann hilft wohl nur Gabel oder Sattelstütze raus wenn du das Wasser jetzt einmalig rausbekommen willst... habe mir die Wasserablauflöcher bisher noch garnicht angeguckt, wäre allerdings schade wenns nicht vernünftig ablaufen kann.


----------



## Sadem (5. Juli 2016)

desktop schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was für die Putzteufel:
> 
> Wenn ich das Bike nach ner Schlammpackung mit dem Gartenschaluch bearbeitet hab, sammelt sich da Gefühlt 1 Liter Wasser im Rahmen. Durch diese winzigen Öffnungen unterm Tretlager soll und kann das ja wohl kaum ablaufen. Aufgefallen ist mir das, als ich das Bike zum Ketteölen auf den Kopf gestellt hab. Da hörte man es richtig plätschern. Läuft dann teils über das Steuerrohr raus. Die Portabdeckungen am UR oben zu öffnen bringt nicht viel. Jemand ne Idee? Föhnen vielleicht




Hmmm... Ich mach mein Bike auch immer mit dem Schlauch sauber aber bis auf diese blöde Vertiefung bei der unteren Dämpferaufnahme wo sich immer das Wasser und der Dreck sammelt hab ich noch kein Wasser im Rahmen gehabt. Zumindest nicht so viel das es plätschern würde. Normalerweise müssten ja auch die kleinen Löcher zum ablaufen reichen, wenn du das Rad über Nacht stehen lässt. Dank Carbonrahmen sollte es ja auch nicht Zeitkritisch sein, da Rost und so ja kein Thema sein sollte. Schön wäre es jedoch nicht. Aber wie gesagt, ich hatte das Problem bisher noch nicht. Vielleicht solltest du nochmal die Zugabdeckungen überprüfen.


----------



## Joey12345 (6. Juli 2016)

Ich hab auch noch nix von übermäßig viel Wasser nach dem Waschen bemerkt..
Entweder es kommt bei dir iwo zuviel rein oder es fließt iwo zu wenig weg?!
Vielleicht wasch ich aber auch nicht gründlich genug =D

Und die untere Dämpferaufnahme----ja das stimmt wohl, fertig mit putzen, dann denkt man sich " ah da hat sich ja Wasser gesammelt, das kipp ich mal aus" und dann hat man die ganze Brühe wieder aufm Bike. 
Diesen AHA-Effekt gibts mir irgendwie jedes mal wieder 
Aber hatte auch schon Bikes die deutlich schlechter zu reinigen waren --> Santa Cruz Bronson. Katastrophe

Zur Dämpferthematik:
@Plumpssack  hat das meiner Meinung nach recht treffend beschrieben. Als erstes muss man wirklich sagen, dass es in der All-Mountain/Trail Kategorie wirklich jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau ist. 

Ich bin den Dämpfer auch mit relativ viel Sag gefahren weil er mir sonst etwas unsensibel war, wobei ich hinten allgemein immer recht viel SAG fahre. Durchschlagen ist mit den 3 Spacern die verbaut sind wirklich nahezu unmögllich, mehr würde ich hier auf keinen Fall nehmen. 

Im Prinzip ist wohl das größte "Problem", dass die Zugstufe überdämpft ist (HSR). Und dass Trail- und Plattform beim Monarch nicht besonders toll sind ist allgemein bekannt, hier ist der Plus schon die bessere Variante. 
Wie schon gesagt funktioniert der Hinterbau aber auch mit Standard Dämpfer sehr gut, wer mehr rausholen will sollte als einfachste und günstigste Variante die Zugstufe überarbeiten (lassen) oder den Dämpfer allgemein von MST bearbeiten lassen, wobei ich gar nicht weiß ob die was für den ohne-Plus-Monarch haben. 

Erste Erfahrung zum DHX2 nach einer kleinen Runde:

- Ansprechverhalten ist wirklich sehr sehr gut
- Progression vom Hinterbau ausreichend vorhanden und genau richtig (auch für einen Coil Dämpfer)
- Mehr Gegendruck im mittleren Bereich obwohl Druckstufe relativ offen --> Der Dämfper lässt sich aber allgemein sehr gut einstellen, das RodValveDesign oder wie das heißt merkt man meiner Meinung nach schon sehr positiv
- Lockout bzw- Firm Hebel funktioniert sehr gut und hat genau die richtige härte um sehr gut Grip aufzubauen aber ziemlich wippfrei zu sein (Härtemäßig in etwa zwischen Cane Creek und Rock Shox)
- Uphill wird das Rad schon etwas zäher und träger --> Keine Ahnung ob wegen Gewicht oder weil die Pedal-Stufe etwas weicher ist als beim Monarch
- Sehr ruhiger Hinterbau auch bei Wurzeln etc (Rebound arbeitet extrem gut)

Mehr kann ich noch nicht dazu sagen, wird die nächsten Tage aber in Saalbach mal ausführlich getestet. 
Denke dass ein Float- oder DH- X2 Dämpfer dem Troy auf jeden Fall gut steht, aber bei welchem Bike ist das anders...?!

Langsam wird das Troy bei mir immer weiter richtung Downhill-Eignung umgebaut. War so zwar urpsrünglich nicht geplant aber das Bike macht einfach viel mehr mit als man von einem 140mm Hinterbau erwarten konnte, daher ist das schon sehr verleitend. 
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Rahmen das dann auf Dauer auch mitmacht, denn zB am Gardasee gibts durchaus Stellen die nicht nach "Vollgas-reinhalten-mit-140mm" aussehen, aber das Bike verleitet einfach dazu und macht das vor allem auch noch ausgezeichnet mit. 

Das wars mal wieder---Roman ENDE


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Juli 2016)

Wenn er rein passt kann ich bald was dazu sagen wie sich der CCDB coil im Troy macht. 

Geht mir auch so dass ichs immer weiter Richtung bergab aufbaue (36, ccdb, procore) aber es geht halt auf flachen Trails immer noch viel besser als ein richtiges Enduro, während man es wenns steil bergab geht immernoch richtig stehen lassen kann.


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Juli 2016)

So, mit CCDB nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen. Hinterbau ebnet den Trail jetzt genauso gut wie die Gabel, wenns aber mal aufs Hinterrad geht etc. sackt null nix weg. jetzt ist es einfach perfekt. Man kann damit Downhiller im Bikepark jagen oder durch Kurven auf dem Flowtrail schrubben oder 2000hm Tagestouren fahren


----------



## Joey12345 (10. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> So, mit CCDB nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen. Hinterbau ebnet den Trail jetzt genauso gut wie die Gabel, wenns aber mal aufs Hinterrad geht etc. sackt null nix weg. jetzt ist es einfach perfekt. Man kann damit Downhiller im Bikepark jagen oder durch Kurven auf dem Flowtrail schrubben oder 2000hm Tagestouren fahren


Welche Federhärte und Sag fährst du bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Juli 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Welche Federhärte und Sag fährst du bei welchem Gewicht?


70kg nackt, 30% sag, 450er Feder. Gabel fahre ich mit knapp 20% sag, einem orangen und einem blauen volume spacer.


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Juli 2016)

Haben eure Dämpfer auch ca. 1-1,5mm seitliches Spiel an den Buchsen? Die Achse meiner Buchsen sind 19mm und 42,2mm breit. Die Distanzstücke die zu den Buchsen gehören plus die 12,7mm Breite des Dämpferauges haben aber nur 40,7mm und 17,9mm (hab extra nochmal einen Satz Rockshox Buchsen bestellt, haben wieder die gleichen Maße). Irgendwie erscheint mir das etwas viel, 0,3mm oderso würde ich als normal einstufen, der Dämpfer soll ja nicht eingeklemmt werden. Aber bei über einem Millimeter kann er sich doch bestimmt ein wenig verkanten etc. und das geht dann wohl alles zu lasten der DU Buchsen im Dämpferauge..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (14. Juli 2016)

Ja die Federhärte würde dann zu meiner Einschätzung passen, bin aktuell mit gut ca. 33% Sag unterwegs. Das ist etwas viel.
Werds mal mit 50lbs/in mehr versuchen. Bei wurzel-Tretpassagen hatte ich da schon etwas Probleme mit der Bodenfreiheit an der Kurbel. 

Nach 4 Tagen in Saalbach kann ich aber auch durchaus sagen, dass das Bike an sich vor allem in Verbindung mit dem Dämpfer (Denke erstmal egal ob FloatX2 oder DHX2) schon echt gut geht und man damit auch reihenweiße Downhiller stehen lassen kann. 
Allerdings ist das Bike durchaus auch an seine (berechtigten) Grenzen gekommen. Die gebauten Strecken, besonders Bikepark Leogang waren dann schon grenzwertig und dort hatte ich auch zum ersten mal das Gefühl das Bike an seine Grenze zu bringen. Wobei da jedes Trail/Enduro Bike wohl ähnlich gewesen wäre. Ist halt Bikepark, das muss es nicht genauso gut können wie abfahrtslastigere Bikes. 

Bin ein paar andere Bikes in Saalbach vergleichsweiße gefahren (Canyon Sender, Radon Swoop 200, Rotwild E1 und ICB 2.0). 
Der/Das Sender war wirklich genial zu fahren, bei den anderen war ich froh als ich wieder auf meinem sitzen konnte. Nicht weil die schlecht wären (gut, vom Swoop würd ich das vielleicht schon behaupten), aber das Troy macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß. 

Negative Kleinigkeiten was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist:
- Das Wasserproblem hab ich mal beobachtet und es scheint auch bei mir wohl irgendwie so zu sein, dass sich da Wasser im Rahmen sammelt. Durch schütteln etc hab ich zwar nichts hören können aber als ichs am nächsten morgen mal auf den Kopf gelegt hab kam Wasser aus dem Sitzrohr
- Bei wirklich rasanter Fahrt wird das Bike lauter --> Kette gegen Kettenstrebe. Da hätte man etwas mehr Schutz aufbringen können
- Unterrohrschutz meiner Meinung nach zwingend notwendig. Das breite Ding liefert doch ne große Angriffsfläche
- Bei technischen/steilen/langsamen Trails hab ich etwas das Gefühl dass die Front weich ist, bzw eine Nachgiebeigkeit. Hab ich so zuvor noch nie an einem Bike gespürt. Kann sein, dass das vom Lenker oder Vorbau kommt oder das ist diese ominöse Lenkkopfsteifikeit von der in den Magazinen immer gesprochen wird, wo ich mir nie vorstellen kann/konnte dass sowas beim Fahren spürbar wäre

Zu den Dämpferbuchen;
Ja genau das Problem hab ich auch. Mit dem Rockshox war das irgendwie kein Problem, als ich jetzt aber auf Fox mit Huber gleitlagern umgebaut hab hatte der Dämpfer auch seitliches spiel. Aus meinem Versuch den CCDB Air einzubauen hatte ich noch Offsetbuchsen in dem Maß da und von dort hab ich dann die Distanzstücke genommen. Die waren breiter als die Rock Shox und damit wars erstmal spielfrei. Bei mir gings da aber um 0,3mm oder so. 
Aber so 100% scheint das alles noch nicht zu passen weil ich jetzt nach ein paar Tagen schon Spiel in den Buchen habe.


----------



## Virginizer (14. Juli 2016)

Das Thema mit den Buchsen kann ich auch bestätigen.
Ich fahre den float x2 mit nem zusätzlichen volume spacer damit noch etwas mehr Reserven sind und damit sind 30-33% sag perfekt.
Fahre jedoch auch 165er kurbeln damit auch genügend bodenfreiheit zur Verfügung steht.
Das Thema mit dem Schutz und Wasser muß ich auch bestätigen, bei diesem Thema war das nomad wesentlich besser.
Habe dafür von 3M das selbstklebende Gummi dichtungsband genommen was ja auch von den worldcup Mechaniker verwendet wird.
Man gewinnt keinen Schönheitspreis aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Juli 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> - Bei wirklich rasanter Fahrt wird das Bike lauter --> Kette gegen Kettenstrebe. Da hätte man etwas mehr Schutz aufbringen können


Als Kettenstrebenschutz kann ich die weiche Seite hiervon absolut empfehlen:






Damit ist die Kette mucksmäuschen still, das Zeug lässt sich super zurechtschneiden, klebt verdammt gut, löst sich bei mir auch nach Jahren nicht und schmutzempfindlich ist es komischerweise auch nicht obwohl man das denken würde 
Eine Rolle kostet im Baumarkt zwar 15€ aber das reicht auch für 2-3 Bikes.


----------



## Joey12345 (21. Juli 2016)

Mal ne blöde Frage:
Messt ihr euren Sag am Dämpfer in der Bike-Kategorie sitzend (Sattelstütze rein/raus?) oder stehend?
Hab bei mir nochmal nachgemessen, in Fahrposition stehend sinds ca. 13mm sag (ca. 25%) und sitzend mit ausgefahrener Stütze hab ich 17,5mm (ca. 34 %)

--> Wenn ich da also nen Mittelwert nehme komme ich auch auf ca. 30%....
Die umständliche Fragerei deshalb:
Eigentlich fühlt sich das Bike so wie es ist schon sehr gut an und ich hab auch nicht das Gefühl Durchschläge zu haben, wobei sich das mit dem Gummipuffer beim Stahldämpfer ja eh etwas anders anfühlt. 
Federweg wird aber definitiv gut ausgenutzt. 
Die überlegung ist eben ob ich mir mal ne härtere Feder hole um nicht immer so tief im Federweg zu sein, aber die kostet eben wieder und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das unbedingt nötig ist....


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Juli 2016)

Ich messe das stehend in "bergab-position". Ein richtiger Durchschlag fühlt sich mit Stahlfederdämpfer eigentlich genauso an wie mit Luft.


----------



## G.Heim (28. Juli 2016)

desktop schrieb:


> Passt der Monarch Plus ins Troy?


Ich fahre in meinem Troy  den Monarch Plus mit 200x57.
Geht sauber in den Rahmen. Voll eingefedert berührt sich nix.
Damit und mit der 160er Gabel ist es halt ein Enduro mit vorne und hinten 160mm. Tune MM passt perfekt. Ich hatte noch kein besseres Fahrwerk.
Zum aktiv Rumspielen wird der Sag auf 20% verkleinert. Zum Ballern dann halt über 30%.
Mein Strive CF konnte nicht mithalten. Hinten fahre ich gelegentlich einen 26er 2.5er Reifen. Damit kommt das Tretlager etwas tiefer und der Lenkwinkel wird 66Grad. Ich mache mal ein paar Fotos.
13,0kg mit 2,5er Magic Mary ist auch ganz okay.
Übrigens ist der Hinterbau gar nicht so progressiv. Die Kurve fällt nur moderat. Ich habe das mal ausgemessen und die Kennlinie aufgezeichnet. Muss ich mal hier reinstellen.

Mein Troy  hat nur ein Problem. Das knarzende  Pressfit Lager. Sram XO Kurbel.
Habe jetzt das 2te Lager drin. Nach 2 Wochen waren die Knarzgeräusche wieder da. Jemand ne Idee? Reinkleben  mit Loctide und Primer vorbehandeln habe ich mal gelesen?


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Juli 2016)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Mein Troy  hat nur ein Problem. Das knarzende  Pressfit Lager. Sram XO Kurbel.
> Habe jetzt das 2te Lager drin. Nach 2 Wochen waren die Knarzgeräusche wieder da. Jemand ne Idee? Reinkleben  mit Loctide und Primer vorbehandeln habe ich mal gelesen?


Ich habe die Dinger bis jetzt immer trocken eingepresst und nie Probleme gehabt. Scott empfiehlt das so zu machen. Wie hast du es jetzt immer gemacht?

Achja und welche Rahmengröße fährst du? (wegen 57mm Hub Dämpfer)


----------



## G.Heim (30. Juli 2016)

Habs mit Fett reingepresst. 
Größe L


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht kommt das Knarzen weil die Schalen durch das Fett mehr arbeiten oderso..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puhderbär (1. August 2016)

Hallo,
habe seit kurzem auch ein Troy in Gr. L mit dem Standrad RS Monarch Debon Air Dämpfer. Bin etwas verwundert über den hohen Druck, den er braucht. Fahre ihn mit 230 psi und komme auf ca. 28% SAG. Bin 184 cm und wiege mit Montur etwa 75 kg. In der 150er RCT3 Pike sind ca. 65 psi bei ungefähr 20% SAG. Ist das normal, dass man soviel Druck beim Troy im Dämpfer benötigt?


----------



## Plumpssack (1. August 2016)

Puhderbär schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe seit kurzem auch ein Troy in Gr. L mit dem Standrad RS Monarch Debon Air Dämpfer. Bin etwas verwundert über den hohen Druck, den er braucht. Fahre ihn mit 230 psi und komme auf ca. 28% SAG. Bin 184 cm und wiege mit Montur etwa 75 kg. In der 150er RCT3 Pike sind ca. 65 psi bei ungefähr 20% SAG. Ist das normal, dass man soviel Druck beim Troy im Dämpfer benötigt?


Ja, ich brauche bei 70kg auch min. eine 450er Feder im CCDB.


----------



## Virginizer (2. August 2016)

Das liegt am Übersetzungsverhältnis.
Bei den zur Verfügung stehenden 140mm Federweg (sofern man keinen Dämpfer mit 57mm stroke verbaut hat) bei einer stroke Länge von 51mm Übersetzungsverhältnis (sofern ich mich richtig erinnere) von 3,25 auf 2,5.
Ich fand es auch sehr schade, dass Devinci oder besser gesagt Dave Weagle nicht direkt auf den 57er stroke gesetzt haben (bei 140mm Federweg).
Wäre weniger Belastung für den Dämpfer gewesen und durch den geringeren Luftdruck speziell bei den Luftdämpfern auch nochmal mehr performance.


----------



## Joey12345 (2. August 2016)

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist schon eher hoch aber noch im Rahmen würd ich sagen. 
Allerdings hab ich auch schon überlegt was der Grund für den 51er dämpfer sein könnte, denn der 57er hätte meiner Meinung nach ja keine Nachteile. 
Das einzige was für mich Sinn macht dass man den Hinterbau dadurch etwas straffer und "poppiger" halten möchte. 

Eventuell soll da noch eine Plattform mit 155mm und 57er dämpfer kommen? Wobei das auch wenig Sinn macht, da das ja auch jeder dann selbst tauschen kann und die Sitzstrebe dann auch angepasst werden müsste.


----------



## freerideandi (2. August 2016)

So hab meins auch soweit fertig,fehlt nur noch der Float X2....hoffe der kommt endlich
Gruß Andi


----------



## Virginizer (2. August 2016)

Also hinsichtlich dem Hinterbau und Deiner Annahme mit dem eventuell "poppiger" muß ich Dir wiedersprechen (ich hoffe Du nimmst mir das nicht übel) aber das trifft nicht ganz zu.
Durch die Verwendung des 57er stroke bei gleichem Federweg könnte man ganz einfach das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis lassen (ich glaube es waren 
38%) bezogen auf die Progressivität und anstatt 3,25 auf 2,5 z.B. ca. 2,86 auf 2,2 nehmen (habe die Werte jetzt nicht durchgerechnet aber ich denke zur Veranschaulichung reicht es) und bedingt dadurch hätte man das gleiche "poppige" Verhalten bei geringerer Federrate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puhderbär (3. August 2016)

Danke euch für die Antworten.


----------



## Joey12345 (8. August 2016)

Falls jemand sein Troy upgraden will, 
hab hier gerade zufällig nen Float X2 für 420 Euro gesehen. 
Gibts nur noch in 200x51 deshalb wohl so günstig aber passt ja!

http://www.alltricks.de/F-32732-amortisseurs/P-119454-fox_float_x2_rear_shock_2016


----------



## Virginizer (13. August 2016)




----------



## freerideandi (14. August 2016)

Virginizer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 519734


57mm Hub oder 51mm am X2?


----------



## Virginizer (14. August 2016)

51mm Hub


----------



## Virginizer (15. August 2016)

Sollte jemand von Euch in einem L Rahmen nen Float X2 mit 57mm Hub fahren wären Erfahrungsberichte / Fotos interessant.
Grundsätzlich würde ich das Troy auch gerne mit etwas mehr Federweg fahren da es meines Erachtens vom Rahmen usw. absolut dafür ausgelegt ist und der Dämpfer sollte sich ja auf 57mm Hub umbauen lassen.


----------



## freerideandi (15. August 2016)

Virginizer schrieb:


> Sollte jemand von Euch in einem L Rahmen nen Float X2 mit 57mm Hub fahren wären Erfahrungsberichte / Fotos interessant.
> Grundsätzlich würde ich das Troy auch gerne mit etwas mehr Federweg fahren da es meines Erachtens vom Rahmen usw. absolut dafür ausgelegt ist und der Dämpfer sollte sich ja auf 57mm Hub umbauen lassen.


Sobald meiner da ist werde ich berichtenhoffe der kommt endlich...


----------



## Virginizer (15. August 2016)

Super ich bin gespannt.
Denn mein 51er ist wohl nur über einen 6mm spacer im Hub begrenzt.


----------



## desktop (15. August 2016)

Überlege auch auf nen 57er in meinem XL umzusteigen. Bin auf eure Berichte gespannt.


----------



## Joey12345 (15. August 2016)

Hab bei mir ja einen dhx2 in 200x57 drin. 

Hab den dann ohne Feder mal durchgefedert und das war mit etwas zu heiß, sprich zu knapp zwischen Sitzrohr und Druckstreben. 
Selbst mit dem gummipuffer. 

Hab mir dann einfach ne 2mm Scheibe 3D gedruckt und die unter den gummipuffer geklebt und somit den Hub um 2mm verkürzt. 
Mit dem 7mm Puffer komme ich so auch auf 51-53mm Hub. 
Recht viel mehr wollte ich nicht machen wegen der strebe. 
Bin damit aber auch sehr zufrieden und hab den ursprünglichen Plan, den Federweg so zu erhöhen wieder aufgegeben, hab keine Lust nach jeder Fahrt zu schauen ob das passt oder ob es vielleicht doch mal ne Kollision gibt etc....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (15. August 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hab bei mir ja einen dhx2 in 200x57 drin.
> 
> Hab den dann ohne Feder mal durchgefedert und das war mit etwas zu heiß, sprich zu knapp zwischen Sitzrohr und Druckstreben.
> Selbst mit dem gummipuffer.
> ...


Welche Framegröße?


----------



## desktop (15. August 2016)

Mal ne Frage zum Standard RS Monarch der im Troy verbaut ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es ein kastrierter Dämpfer ist, der von 57 auf 51er Hub getravelt wurde. Ist dies richtig? Wenn ja, wie ist das technisch umgesetzt? Ist da ein Spcer drin, der das regelt.


----------



## Virginizer (15. August 2016)

Also beim fox float x2 ist es ein 6mm Alu spacer.


----------



## freerideandi (15. August 2016)

Das sind alles 57mm Dämpfer mit einem 6mm Spacer drin...egal ob Fox Rock Shox oder marzocchi..


----------



## freerideandi (15. August 2016)

Virginizer schrieb:


> Also beim fox float x2 ist es ein 6mm Alu spacer.


Hast du deinen aufgehabt?


----------



## Virginizer (15. August 2016)

Nein ich würde ihn gerne aufmachen aber mir fehlen die Tools die man zum Klemmen und öffnen braucht.
Habe es aber auf dem fox float x2 rebuild guide gesehen.

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=682


----------



## desktop (15. August 2016)

Dann kann man der Spacer also kürzen bzw. gegen einen kürzeren ersten?


----------



## desktop (15. August 2016)

Oder ist der Spacer fest verbaut?


----------



## freerideandi (15. August 2016)

So einfach ist das nicht.weil er auf der Kolbenstange sitzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Virginizer (15. August 2016)

Einfach den link von Fox anschauen, da sieht man was zumindest alles beim Float X2 zu machen ist.
Fox möchte alleine für das Werkzeug zum klemmen des Kolben 171 Euro also fällt kaufen aus.


----------



## freerideandi (15. August 2016)

Da kann man sich sicherlich selber was basteln bzw. basteln lassen...


----------



## desktop (18. August 2016)

Virginizer schrieb:


> 42,2 & 19x8


Bei Fox finde ich nicht exakt das Maß. Lediglich 19,05 und 42,19. Die sollten doch tun, oder?


----------



## Joey12345 (18. August 2016)

Ja 1 bzw 5 Hundertstel-mm sollten schon tun


----------



## Virginizer (20. August 2016)

Servus Andi,
hast Du schon updates zum Fox Float X2 mit 57mm Hub?


----------



## desktop (20. August 2016)

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerideandi (20. August 2016)

Sorry nein noch nicht...denke Mitte nächster Woche kann ich berichten


----------



## Virginizer (20. August 2016)

Alles klar, wir sind gespannt.
Wäre cool wenn Du auch 1-2 Fotos einstellen könntest, mit Dämpfer maximal eingefedert und auch einer Ansicht auf der man sieht ob das Hinterrad / Schwinge an den Rahmen schlägt / Abstand.


----------



## Joey12345 (27. August 2016)

Muss mein Troy Carbon in XL wohl leider abgeben. 
Das mach ich nicht gern, Bike Is wirklich das spaßigste das ich bisher hatte. 
Falls irgendjemand Interesse hat darf er sich gerne melden dann kann man mal drüber sprechen...


----------



## freerideandi (6. September 2016)

hab jetzt einen DHX2 eingebaut da mir es mit dem X2 zu lang gedauert hätte
also der DHX2 geht wie Hölle...hab mal ohne Feder eingefedert und in meinem L Rahmen war auf jeden Fall noch Platz...denke ich lass es erstmal so,da ich eh noch keinen Durchschlag mit dem Troy hatte..


----------



## Plumpssack (6. September 2016)

freerideandi schrieb:


> hab jetzt einen DHX2 eingebaut da mir es mit dem X2 zu lang gedauert hätte
> also der DHX2 geht wie Hölle...hab mal ohne Feder eingefedert und in meinem L Rahmen war auf jeden Fall noch Platz...denke ich lass es erstmal so,da ich eh noch keinen Durchschlag mit dem Troy hatte..


DHX 2 und noch nie durchgeschlagen passt jetzt aber nicht so zusammen 

Ich kann dir aber nur zustimmen, mit passendem Coildämpfer erweckt man das Troy bergab erst richtig zum Leben (Float X2 geht bestimmt auch)


----------



## freerideandi (6. September 2016)

hattest du etwa schon einen Durchschlag oder fährst du deinen zu weich


----------



## desktop (6. September 2016)

Wenn jemand ein Troy sucht, geb meins her.


----------



## freerideandi (6. September 2016)

warum das denn


----------



## desktop (6. September 2016)

Brauche Platz in der Garage


----------



## freerideandi (6. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (6. September 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> DHX 2 und noch nie durchgeschlagen passt jetzt aber nicht so zusammen


Vielleicht meinst du den alten "DHX RC2"?


----------



## Plumpssack (6. September 2016)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Vielleicht meinst du den alten "DHX RC2"?


nein ich meinte einfach nur dass man das Rad doch wohl so hart ran nimmt dass es auc hmal durchschlägt wenn man einen Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut, sollte nur ein kleiner Spass sein


----------



## fr-andi (6. September 2016)

Eh klar.
Ja, das sollte natürlich mit gut eingestelltem DHX2+Federhärte auch vorkommen


----------



## freerideandi (6. September 2016)

Ein leichter Durchschlag ist schon klar,aber nichts heftiges....


----------



## Nforcer (28. September 2016)

Da ich von meinem 2015er Troy so begeistert war, habe ich Interesse am aktuellen Troy.
Kommt hier jemand aus dem Ruhrgebiet und fährt nach Winterberg und würde mich mal ein zwei Abfahrten machen lassen.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. September 2016)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Da ich von meinem 2015er Troy so begeistert war, habe ich Interesse am aktuellen Troy.
> Kommt hier jemand aus dem Ruhrgebiet und fährt nach Winterberg und würde mich mal ein zwei Abfahrten machen lassen.


Falls es mich dieses Jahr nochmal nach Wibe/Willingen treibt bekommste ne PN, kann aber nix versprechen


----------



## Nforcer (29. September 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Falls es mich dieses Jahr nochmal nach Wibe/Willingen treibt bekommste ne PN, kann aber nix versprechen



Super. Ich würde auch irgendwo hinfahren, wenn es da gut was zum Fahren gibt.

Achja und natürlich bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Troy in L oder XL


----------



## Plumpssack (29. September 2016)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Super. Ich würde auch irgendwo hinfahren, wenn es da gut was zum Fahren gibt.
> 
> Achja und natürlich bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Troy in L oder XL


Dann kannste im Harz ein L probefahren

Edit:
Hinderlich könnte nur sein dass ich 70kg wiege, du siehst auf den Fotos in deinem Album schwerer aus.


----------



## Nforcer (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken wieder auf ein Troy umzusteigen.
Mein Mach6 funktioniert wirklich super. Irgendwie fixt mich das Troy trotzdem weiterhin an.

Nun die Frage zwecks Größe. Ich bin 1,96m mit einer SL von 91cm.
Ich komme aus dem Dirt und Streetbereich, bin daher kleine Rahmen gewöhnt und mag auch wendige und verspielte Räder.

Ich hatte bereits ein Speci Pitch, GT Force Carbon, Troy Carbon 2015 und Pivot Mach 6 in L.
Pitch und 15'er Troy waren schon recht kurz. Mach 6 und Force waren lang genug.

Nun bekomme ich von allen Seiten gesagt XL wäre die bessere Größe. Mit 627mm hatte das Force das Längste Oberrohr.
Wenn ich auf ein XL Troy zurückgreife erwarten mich 651mm TT. Wenn ich mir einen 30mm statt 50mm Vorbau hole könnte ich das einigermaßen ausgleichen.
Im Vergleich zum Force ist das XL Troy doch 19mm länger im Radstand.

Mein Bedenken ist, dass mir das Rad zu unwendig und träge ist. Alles nur Humbuck (?) oder berechtigt?

EDIT:

Hat jemand mal ein Bild von dem Abstand Strebe zu Sattelrohr im eingefederten Zustand mit 57mm Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Virginizer (8. Oktober 2016)

Servus Enforcer,

das mit der Rahmengröße und Reach Länge ist ja immer ganz viel auch persönliche Prefferenz und hat meiner Meinung nach nicht nur mit rein anatomischen Dingen zu tun.
Ich bin 1,81 m und fahre das Troy in L und könnte mir in Hintern beißen, dass ich mich dazu hab verleiten lassen, da es mir zu lang ist (und ich fahre einen 35er Vorbau).
Es gibt aber genug andere, die das super finden.
Wenn ich an die Zeit denke, als ich 2009 ein Iron Horse 6 point 6 in Größe L mit 50er Vorbau gefahren bin, das bike hatte nach heutigen Maßstäben eine  schlechte Geometrie, ich war aber sau schnell damit unterwegs und hatte viel Spaß.

Nach dem was Du so schreibst, würde ich denken, dass ein Troy in L mit 50er Vorbau für Dich genau richtig sein könnte aber solange Du nicht drauf gewesen bist, sind das alles nur Mutmaßungen.

Grüße


----------



## Nforcer (8. Oktober 2016)

Sind die ALLE Aufkleber beim Troy unter dem Lack?


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal wieder meins. Fast schon ein Klassiker unter den ganzen neuen Troys hier


----------



## Ximi (8. Oktober 2016)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Sind die ALLE Aufkleber beim Troy unter dem Lack?


Ja, ähm, is a bissl peinlich, aber ganz genau kann kann ich's dir nicht sagen. Mei Alu is gepulvert, denke ich, auf jeden Fall geht nix runter.
Beim Carbon, worum es in deiner Frage vermutlich eher geht, kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen. Mein Kumpel hat eines, ich denke da sind alle Sticker unter Klarlack.


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Oktober 2016)

Ist alles überlackiert.


----------



## Nforcer (10. Oktober 2016)

Da es keinen eigenes Devinci Unterforum gibt hier meine Frage:

Kennt jemand einen kompetenten Händler (nahe zu 44623,Herne) welcher Devinci führt?

Die Retailer auf der Devinci Seite sind nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (10. Oktober 2016)

Leider nein. Falls du aber mal in Süddeutschland unterwegs bist, ich kann dir Bike Station in Kehlheim empfehlen. Nähe Regensburg, zwischen München und Nürnberg..ist quasi der Shop von den Jungs von Shocker Distribution, die ja Devinci Vertrieb in D machen. Dort kriegst du erstklassigen Service, kannst Rahmengrößen testen usw.


----------



## freerideandi (26. Oktober 2016)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken wieder auf ein Troy umzusteigen.
> Mein Mach6 funktioniert wirklich super. Irgendwie fixt mich das Troy trotzdem weiterhin an.
> 
> Nun die Frage zwecks Größe. Ich bin 1,96m mit einer SL von 91cm.
> ...


Wie groß bist du denn?
Fahre das 2016er Carbon in L mit 50er Vorbau bei 187cm und finde es perfekt!
Bin schon mal gespannt wie dein Vergleich Pivot/Troy ausfällt...
Die Pivot sind ja schon richtig gut,aber die Devinci auch


----------



## Plumpssack (26. Oktober 2016)

freerideandi schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn?
> Fahre das 2016er Carbon in L mit 50er Vorbau bei 187cm und finde es perfekt!
> Bin schon mal gespannt wie dein Vergleich Pivot/Troy ausfällt...
> Die Pivot sind ja schon richtig gut,aber die Devinci auch


Wir haben ja vor ein paar Wochen mal für ein Paar mehr oder weniger aussagekräftige Abfahrten die Räder getauscht. Beim ersten Aufsitzen kam mir das Mach 6 irgendwie stelziger und "tourenmäßiger" vor. Bergab ist es viel komfortabler und laufruhiger als das Troy, allerdings auch deutlich weniger "verspielt" und direkt. Wenn man schneller fährt gefällt mir der Gegendruck den mir mein Fahrwerk am Troy gibt denke ich besser.
Vor allem komme ich mit dem Troy aber gefühlt zügiger um Kurven und das Springen macht mir mehr Spass.
Außerdem musste ich wieder feststellen dass die Magura MT5 viel besser als die Hope E4 bremsen


----------



## freerideandi (26. Oktober 2016)

MT5 ist richtig geil


----------



## Nforcer (27. Oktober 2016)

freerideandi schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn?
> Fahre das 2016er Carbon in L mit 50er Vorbau bei 187cm und finde es perfekt!
> Bin schon mal gespannt wie dein Vergleich Pivot/Troy ausfällt...
> Die Pivot sind ja schon richtig gut,aber die Devinci auch



Das Pivot bleibt wohl, solange ich es nicht für einen fairen Kurs losbekomme.
Das Mach6 funktioniert ja auch mega, und das schon mit dem Fox Float. Wie ist es dann erst mit dem 053 

Und die MT5 ist für mich aktuell DIE Bremse. Relativ leicht,günstig und mega Bremspower mit guter Dosierung. Lediglich die Ergonomie der Bremshebel ist bescheiden.


----------



## freerideandi (27. Oktober 2016)

Heute mal ne kleine Ausfahrt mit meinem Float X mit MST Tuning....


----------



## sevens4 (2. November 2016)

Hallo was für eine Rahmengrösse empfehlt Ihr für 178 cm Schritt 82 cm. M oder L. Habe eigentlich gerne High Speed strecken, spiele aber auch gerne mit dem Gelände.


----------



## Nforcer (5. November 2016)

Hat jemand Fotos von der aktuellen schwarz/schwarz Lackierung? Auf der Facebookseite gibt es einen Beitrag mit Fotos, jedoch würde ich gerne noch andere Fotos sehen.

Hat jemand das alte und jetzt das neue Troy und kann einen Vergleich bzgl. Fahreigenschaften ziehen?


----------



## potzblitzer (7. November 2016)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Und die MT5 ist für mich aktuell DIE Bremse. Relativ leicht,günstig und mega Bremspower mit guter Dosierung. Lediglich die Ergonomie der Bremshebel ist bescheiden.



Mit den neuen Hebeln ist dieser Makel ausgemerzt


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (9. November 2016)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Hat jemand Fotos von der aktuellen schwarz/schwarz Lackierung? Auf der Facebookseite gibt es einen Beitrag mit Fotos, jedoch würde ich gerne noch andere Fotos sehen.
> 
> Hat jemand das alte und jetzt das neue Troy und kann einen Vergleich bzgl. Fahreigenschaften ziehen?



ich kann leider nur mit bildern dienen 









sind bilder vom spartan und troy aber live noch 1000mal geiler ist nur eine handy camera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (9. November 2016)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> ich kann leider nur mit bildern dienen
> sind bilder vom spartan und troy aber live noch 1000mal geiler ist nur eine handy camera




Danke. Das Troy ist ja doch glänzend und nicht matt wie auf der Facebookseite zu sehen.
Bei meiner Farbauswahl hilft mir das jetzt auch nicht 
Glaub orange ist immer noch 1. Wahl.


----------



## Plumpssack (22. November 2016)

und in Action auch wenn man nichts erkennt und der Trail dem Troy nicht ganz gerecht wird


----------



## Brezensalzer (27. November 2016)

Servus zusammen,

weil grad einer auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen einen Troy-Rahmen in L von 2015 verkaufen will - mit der Begründung, er wär ihm zu kurz und er empfiehlt den Rahmen in Größe L für Personen um 1,75 m. Ist schon ein bisserl krass, oder? Immerhin ist der Rahmen im Maß "Oberrohr horizontal" auch über 62 cm lang.

(Überlege nämlich, ein neues Fully aufzubauen und da wär das Troy durchaus in der Auswahl, wenn was günstiges angeboten wird. Aber mit 1,82 wär der Rahmen nach der Logik für mich zu klein ...)

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruß Brezensalzer


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. November 2016)

Hab ich auch lange drüber nachgedacht als ich im Ausverkauf eines günstig hätte haben können.

Rechne einfach mal deinen Aktuellen Reach+Vorbau zusammen und zieh davon ab was du als Vorbau beim Troy fahren willst. 50mm gibt ein bisschen luft bei der Wahl des Vorbaus... das hab ich dabei angepeilt.

bei mir, die ich leider nicht mit diesen tollen endlos langen Beinen gesegnet bin, die die meisten andern Frauen mit 183 haben (32-34" hosenlänge... die wahrheit liegt bei mir dazwischen) fahre ich 417+90 mit eher XC breitem Lenker ... ~5cm Breiter beim Lenker kannste 1cm beim Vorbau streichen.
Heißt bei mir 417+90-15(Lenkerkompensation)-50(Vorbau)= 440 Reach für eine Sehr entspannte Sitzposition, bei der ich noch gut nach vorne und hinten über das Bike komme um das Rad mittel verspielt handzuhaben... zum Schnellfahren und mehr Stabilität würd ich eher 450 anstreben. 460 beim 2016er Troy mit nur 40mm Vorbau fuhren sich Klasse und super kontrolliert, aber abheben ohne deutliche Aufforderung vom Trail, fühlte sich nicht gerade mehr intuitiv an. ( aber ich hätte den Lenker auch sicher noch 6-8cm gekürzt und 5mm am Vorbau hätte man auch noch sparen können, dann hätte es sicher gepasst, vor allem für den Einsatzzweck vom Troy)

ich persönlich fahre immer gern mal das kleinere Rad (Radon Slide in M, für moderne Maßstäbe eher kurz) von ner Freundin einfach weil es sich damit so schön spielen lässt... auf dauer wär es mir aber doch ein bisschen klein um darauf Kilometer zu knabbern... (soviel zu meinen Vorlieben, damit du ein wenig einschätzen kannst wie ich evtl. im vergleich zu dir Werte)

btw. vergiss Toptube und Sitzwinkel... wenn du einmal eine gut funktionierende Sitzposition über dem Pedal gefunden hast, wirst du die immer wieder ziemlich identisch reproduzieren, entweder mit ner Setback Stütze wenn der Winkel eigentlich zu Groß ist, oder ohne und mit ganz vorgeschobenem Sattel, wenn du nen neues Rad mit sehr wenig Sitzwinkel erwischt hast.
... wenn du diese Position auf dem neuen Rad noch nicht gefunden hast fängst du entweder an immer mehr zu Fluchen oder zu Schrauben, bis du rein zufällig, empierisch genau gleich sitzt wie vorher.

egal... wir waren beim 2015er Troy:
435mm Reach ich hätte nen 65-70mm vorbau fahren müssen, als "Sitzriesin" mit ~720mm Lenker... ist jetzt kein Beinbruch (und vieleicht kommst du auch mit 780mm Lenkern klar), aber "modern und in" ist halt gerade was anderes... wichtig ist da eher... wenn du das Rad willst, willst du es dir einfach für dich passend aufbauen oder MUSS es ein ganz kurzer Vorbau sein?
und im Letzten Fall ist es halt eher ein mittel verspielt wendiges Allmountain und kein MiniEnduro mit Tiefergelegtem Sportfahrwerk dass "egal was du darauf machst" am Trail klebt, wenn du damit leben kannst etwas kürzer zu sitzen.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. November 2016)

Bloß nicht vergessen den Stack mit einzuberechnen!
Man kann Reach Werte nicht einfach unabhängig vom Stack miteinander vergleichen.
Ein Bike das bei 620mm Stack 460mm Reach hat ist deutlich länger als ein Bike das bei 590mm Stack 460mm Reach hat, denkt mal drüber nach

Ich fahre das Troy mit 184cm und 92cm Schrittlänge in L mit 760mm Lenker, 50mm Vorbau, 10mm rise im Lenker und ca. 20mm Spacer inkl. Steuersatz mit einer 160er Fox 36(baut kaum höher als eine 150er Pike). Wenns seehr steil bergauf geht kanns sich schonmal etwas gedrungen anfühlen, ansonsten habe ich mit dem Setup aber die perfekte Balance gefunden.
Dämpfer ca. 28% Sag, Gabel ca. 25% wenn ich in der Ebene auf dem Rad stehe. Genug Freiraum um sich aktiv auf dem Rad zu bewegen. Es hat ein wirklich homogenes Verhalten in Kurven (Grip vorne/hinten) undgeht dennoch sehr willig aufs Hinterrad.

Gefühlt ist es mir allerdings mittlerweile doch schonwieder einen Ticken "zu viel" Fahrrad für die Trails und Bikeparks im Harz, auch wenn ich damit schon deutlich mehr Spass habe als mit dem längeren flacheren 160mm Vitus Sommet.

Ich würde ja echt gerne mal das Django oder ein Knolly Endorphin ausprobieren, bin mir aber auch sehr sicher dass ich das Troy nur vermissen würde weil es halt schon einen echt guter Kompromiss aus  bergab ballern, Agilität/Verspieltheit und bergauf kurbeln bietet.
Das Downhiller im Bikepark jagen dürfte mit einem Django wohl etwas haariger werden


----------



## Brezensalzer (28. November 2016)

Hallo LeaLöwin und Plumpssack,

vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise, die muss ich erstmal gedanklich sortieren!

Mein schon etwas angegrautes Fully ist eine Cube AMS 125 in 20 Zoll. Das hat ein Oberrohr (horizontal) von 605 mm, dazu habe ich einen Vorbau von 110 mm gefahren und zusätzlich noch eine Sattelstütze mit etwas Setback, ca. 20 mm. Andererseits habe ich bei 182 cm Größe eine Schrittlänge von 84 cm, also gegenüber Dir, Plumpssack, deutlich mehr Länge im Oberkörper. Da offensichtlich auch noch meine Arme recht lang sind, fallen meine Räder schon immer sehr lang aus. Das würde aber bedeuten, dass vielleicht doch ein XL-Rahmen nicht das schlechteste wär.

Dummerweise kann man hier keine Tabelle einfügen, daher nur ein paar Daten hier, die ich zusammengetragen habe (für das Troy in Größe L):

Oberrohr: Cube = 605 mm, Troy = 624 mm - ist also in L schon 2 cm länger als das Cube
Reach: Cube = 405 mm, Troy = 460 mm - Reach habe ich beim Cube selber gemessen, da keine Angabe von Cube
Stack: Cube = 632 mm, Troy = 615 mm

Stack ist wohl kein Thema, da ist der Unterschied nicht zu groß, das müsste man mit Spacern am Gabelschaft und/oder Riser-Lenker auf die gleiche Höhe bekommen. Aber beim Reach sehe ich einen großen Unterschied. Während also je nach Länge des Vorbaus die Position von Oberkörper und Armen wieder etwa die gleiche sein dürfte, tritt man doch beim Troy deutlich mehr von oben, beim Cube ein bisschen mehr von hinten in die Pedale. (Je länger der Reach, desto kürzer ist also der in die Waagerechte projizierte Abstand von Tretkurbellager zu Sattel).

Das kann ich noch nicht einschätzen, wie sich das für mich fährt.

Gruß Brezensalzer


----------



## Plumpssack (29. November 2016)

Hm, also das Cube und das Troy sind schon zwei grundverschiedene Bikes.

Beim Cube sollte die Passform so sein, dass man möglichst entspannt und effizient im sitzen kurbeln kann, beim Troy kommts eher auf die Passform "im Stehen" also beim bergab fahren an, denke ich. Klar muss man auch vernünftig drauf sitzen und bergauf fahren können aber so effizient wie beim Cube wird sich das nie anfühlen wenn's noch so wie vom Entwickler gedacht bergab fahren soll.

Das Troy ist eher so ein mini Enduro/Downhiller mit verhältnismäßig wenig Federweg während das Cube eher ein langhubiges Cross Country Rad ist um's mal in Bikebravo Kategorisierung auszudrücken.

Die beiden von der Passform her zu vergleichen ergibt mMn keinen Sinn.

Was hast du denn im Wesentlichen vor mit dem Bike?

Falls du ein Bike suchst das "wie das Cube ist, nur modern" guck dir lieber das Devinci Django als 29er an. Selbst das wird sich noch deuuutlich tiefer, länger und aggressiver anfühlen.


----------



## freerideandi (12. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute muß mich leider schweren Herzen von meinem geliebten Troy trennen,da ich auf ein 29" umgestiegen bin...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/890697-devinci-2016-troy-carbon-gr-l-inkl-rock-shox-monarch-rt3


----------



## Nforcer (15. Januar 2017)

Ich könnt kotzen. Jetzt wo ich das Pivot verkauft kriege gibt es keine Troy Carbon in XL mehr.
Nur noch in schwarz/grün und das gefällt mir nicht.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich eins in einer der anderen Farbkombis herbekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerideandi (15. Januar 2017)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Ich könnt kotzen. Jetzt wo ich das Pivot verkauft kriege gibt es keine Troy Carbon in XL mehr.
> Nur noch in schwarz/grün und das gefällt mir nicht.
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich eins in einer der anderen Farbkombis herbekomme?


Schade das dir L zu klein ist...


----------



## Nforcer (16. Januar 2017)

Da es kein Troy in XL gibt. Ist jemand mal das TransitionPatrol im Vergleich zum Troy gefahren?

Das Troy ist halt schön spritzig und Bergab kann man überall laufen lassen.
Beim Patrol weiss ich halt nicht wie spritzig das ist.


----------



## sebolito (24. Januar 2017)

Servus Zusammen !

Hat jemand ein Ahnung, welche HR Steckachse man beim Troy kaufen kann ? Hatte bereits eine Boost Steckachse von Shiftup im Haus, leider war die ein paar cm zu kurz...es scheint also Trotz Boost keine offizielle Boost Länge zu sein ? Kennt das Problem jemand ? Danke für Euer Feedback !

Grüße,
Sebolito


----------



## freier Reiter (26. Januar 2017)

@Plumpssack wieviel Luft hat deine Feder vom double barrel zur sitz strebe? Ich bin am überlegen einen Vivid zu testen. Habe ebenfalls einen L_Rahmen. Soweit man das ausmessen kann ist da kaum Luft.


----------



## Plumpssack (26. Januar 2017)

freier Reiter schrieb:


> @Plumpssack wieviel Luft hat deine Feder vom double barrel zur sitz strebe? Ich bin am überlegen einen Vivid zu testen. Habe ebenfalls einen L_Rahmen. Soweit man das ausmessen kann ist da kaum Luft.


kann ich nachher mal messen, ein Vivid wird aber denke ich nicht passen weil die RS Federn einen deutlich größeren Außendurchmesser habrn.


----------



## G.Heim (7. Februar 2017)

Gebe meinen Troy Carbon 2016 L Rahmen ab:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/904041-devinci-troy-carbon-2016-rahmen-frame-grosse-l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebolito (7. Februar 2017)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Gebe meinen Troy Carbon 2016 L Rahmen ab:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/904041-devinci-troy-carbon-2016-rahmen-frame-grosse-l



Welche Maße haben denn beim Troy Carbon die Huber Bushings ? Danke


----------



## Scha81Mi (7. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich wäre bereit...
Der winter darf nun definitiv weiter ziehen!!


----------



## extrembikerp (12. April 2017)

Endlich kann ich mit dem Aufbau beginnen...


----------



## Virginizer (15. April 2017)

Servus Zusammen, hat jemand von Euch interesse einen 2016 er Troy Carbon Rahmen in Größe L gegen einen in Größe M zu tauschen?
Mir ist L einfach doch etwas zu lang.


----------



## extrembikerp (11. Mai 2017)

Hat ein bisschen gedauert aber jetzt ists fürs erste einmal fertig...


----------



## Sadem (11. Mai 2017)

Ist ein schönes Bike geworden!


----------



## Sadem (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo liebe Trojaner,


ein wenig ruhig geworden ist es hier in dem Thread. Wollte allerdings mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem X2 Dämpfer mitteilen. Nachdem ich ja lange Zeit mit dem Monarch zufrieden war, hat sich das dieses Jahr ein wenig geändert. Stand immer tief im Federweg und egal wieviel ich nachgepumpt hab, es hat sich ned viel getan. Ich glaub das Ding ist durch und braucht mal nen Service . Auf jeden Fall hab ich ein super Angebot für nen X2 mit Climb Switch in 51mm bekommen und hab zugeschlagen. Was soll ich sagen, das Ding ist der Hammer. Der Dämpfer geht wirklich nochmal ne Stufe besser als der Monarch. Steht besser im Federweg, vermittelt gutes Feedback vom Untergrund und gleichzeitig recht sensibel. Und das alles noch im Basis-Setup.

Jetzt hätte ich mal ne Setup-Frage an die Leute hier die den schon länger fahren. Wie fahrt ihr den denn so. Ich wiege fahrfertig etwa 77 Kg. Derzeit bin ich bei 165 PSI bei genau 30% SAG und ich hab 3 Spacer in der Luftkammer.

Wie viele Spacer würdet ihr da nehmen? Ich dachte 3, weil im Monarch waren ja auch schon einige verbaut.

Derzeit hab ich noch das Problem dass das Fahrwerk beim Bergauffahren über Wurzeln und so noch ein wenig rumspringt. Das würde, denk ich, für ein wenig mehr Low Speed Rebound Dämpfung sprechen, richtig? Ist mein erster Dämpfer mit Low und High Speed Rebound Damping.


----------



## LouisD (12. Juli 2017)

Bräuchte eine passende 37mm Sattelstützenklemme kennt jemand eine passende/verfügbare?? Auf google ist die Suche nicht sonderlich ertragreich, da viele Modelle nicht lieferbar sind...


----------



## Tingltanglbob (26. Juli 2017)

Fährt jemand das Troy in S bei 174-175 und 80 Schritt. Ich finde die 2016 Geometrie recht lang. bzw ist jemand hier aus dem Nürnberger Raum, bei dem ich mal meinen Astralkörper draufsetzten kann?


----------



## Sadem (26. Juli 2017)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Fährt jemand das Troy in S bei 174-175 und 80 Schritt. Ich finde die 2016 Geometrie recht lang. bzw ist jemand hier aus dem Nürnberger Raum, bei dem ich mal meinen Astralkörper draufsetzten kann?



Ich fahre das 2016er Troy in M bei 175 und 82er Schrittlänge und es geht sehr gut. Keine Probleme. M Sollte bei dir schon passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (26. Juli 2017)

Da Capra in M war vom Aufsitzen her sehr gut. Der Reach und Stack sind identsich mit dem Devinci in S. Daher der Gedanke.
Ich will mit dem Rahmen auch einmal eine Rampe springen und in den Bikepark gehen.... Reach 440 find ich zu viel....bei meiner Größe

Der Devinci Händler in der Nähe hat nix mehr da leider


----------



## Sadem (26. Juli 2017)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Da Capra in M war vom Aufsitzen her sehr gut. Der Reach und Stack sind identsich mit dem Devinci in S. Daher der Gedanke.
> Ich will mit dem Rahmen auch einmal eine Rampe springen und in den Bikepark gehen.... Reach 440 find ich zu viel....bei meiner Größe
> 
> Der Devinci Händler in der Nähe hat nix mehr da leider



Na ja das is halt das Konzept vom Troy. Langer Reach und kurzer Vorbau (30MM) mit breitem Lenker. Wüsste nicht wieso man da keine Rampen damit springen könnte. Im Bikepark war ich auch schon oft damit. Keine Probleme.


----------



## danibmx (31. August 2017)

Hallo,
geht sich bei einem Troy Carbon Rahmen in M ein Fox x2 Dämpfer mit dem Flaschenhalter aus?
bzw generell bei Dämpfern mit Piggyback?
Danke


----------



## schmima (24. September 2017)

danibmx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> geht sich bei einem Troy Carbon Rahmen in M ein Fox x2 Dämpfer mit dem Flaschenhalter aus?
> bzw generell bei Dämpfern mit Piggyback?
> Danke


Nein, selbst im L Rahmen geht der X2 mit der Fidlock Flasche nicht...


----------



## garfield70 (25. September 2017)

Mein Troy da wo es hingehört


----------



## souldriver (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Troy-Rahmen (Carbon) von 2016 gekauft.
Verbaut sind Hope-Innenlager für 30mm-Achse. Diese möchte ich wenn möglich behalten.
Ich möchte ein 30er KB für Eagle fahren.
Hope-Kurbeln gefallen mir optisch nicht.
Mein Versuch eine Truvativ Stylo Carbon Boost (BB30) mit 32er KB zu verbauen ist gescheitert. Die Achslänge wäre zwar ausreichend (1mm Spacer würde ich noch brauchen), aber das Kettenblatt berührt dann bereits die Kettenstrebe.

Welche Kurbeln mit passender Kettenlinie habt ihr denn so montiert?


----------



## danibmx (3. Oktober 2017)

Raceface Kurbeln(neue Atlas, Next und Sixc) mit Cinch Kettenblätter haben eine 30mm Achse, passende Boost Kettenblätter sind ebenfalls von einigen Firmen erhältlich


----------



## souldriver (3. Oktober 2017)

Optisch und preislich sagt mir die *E.thirteen TRS+* zu. Die sollte doch auch passen, oder?


----------



## souldriver (10. Oktober 2017)

Aufbau mit gebraucht gekauftem Rahmen.
Bremsen, Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Tacho und Pedale hatte ich noch da.
Foto gemacht vor der ersten Probefahrt. Sattelstütze ist jetzt noch etwa 15mm weiter draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (18. November 2017)

Troy in Brandenburg


----------



## souldriver (7. Dezember 2017)

Leider verliert mein Monarch Luft.
Das scheint er nur bei der Fahrt zu tun.
Heute vor der Fahrt auf 240 psi aufgepumpt, dann ca 4,5 Stunden gefahren (einige Treppen waren dabei). Zwischendurch schon gemerkt, dass ich im Uphill schon bei relativ kleinen Stufen aufsetze. Nach der Fahrt dann 195 psi gemessen. Etwa 10-11 psi gehen beim Anschrauben der Pumpe verloren, das macht aber immer noch einen Verlust von über 30 psi.
Mir ist der Luftverlust schon vorher aufgefallen, so schlimm wie heute war es aber noch nie.
Habe ich noch eine andere Option als den Dämpfer zur Wartung zu schicken?
Was müsste ich beachten, wenn ich mir einen Ersatz-Dämpfer besorgen würde? Der Tune des Monarch ist ja etwas speziell.


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Januar 2018)

hallo troyaner,

seid ihr prinzipiell zufrieden mit euren devincis? probleme mit kabelklappern und den pressfitlagern? 
wie ist denn die verarbeitungsqualität der rahmen?
devinci gibt ja lebenslange garantie...sollte also passen.
definitiv schöne räder mit guter geo.

grüße


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Januar 2018)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hallo troyaner,
> 
> seid ihr prinzipiell zufrieden mit euren devincis? probleme mit kabelklappern und den pressfitlagern?
> wie ist denn die verarbeitungsqualität der rahmen?
> ...


Ich vermisse meins. Einziger Rahmen den ich je bereut habe verkauft zu haben. Gegen Kabelklappern war ein Schaumstoffschlauch dabei den man innen über die Leitungen zieht.


----------



## Joey12345 (10. Januar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich vermisse meins. Einziger Rahmen den ich je bereut habe verkauft zu haben. Gegen Kabelklappern war ein Schaumstoffschlauch dabei den man innen über die Leitungen zieht.



Bei mir genau das gleiche. 
Trauer dem Troy auch etwas nach...
Würd ich also auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen


----------



## Sadem (10. Januar 2018)

Hab meins noch und bin immer noch mega happy! Hab nen X2 reingebaut und seitdem geht das Ding nochmal mehr ab. Jetzt vermiss ich genau gar nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (10. Januar 2018)

Ich habe meins ja noch nicht so lange.
Der Dämpfer (s.o.) war jetzt zur Wartung und ist nun dicht.
Mir passt das Troy super. Der Geometrie-Unterschied zu meinem Haibike Heet mit super kurzem Reach (400mm) ist sehr deutlich zu spüren.
Habe zudem tatsächlich das erste Mal das Gefühl "im Rad" zu sein und nicht oben drauf.
In den Alpen war ich damit zwar noch nicht, habe da aber keine Bedenken.
Froh bin ich, dass ich das 2016er-Modell habe, die aktuellen Farben gefallen mir gar nicht und glänzenden Lack mag ich nicht leiden.

Ich habe auch Schaumgummi-Schläuche über die Züge gezogen (http://capgo.de/de/noise-protection_12/), absolut kein klappern.


----------



## VIII (10. Januar 2018)

Hi gibts eigentlich irgendwo einen Carbon/Plaste Unterrohrschutz?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Joey12345 (10. Januar 2018)

VIII schrieb:


> Hi gibts eigentlich irgendwo einen Carbon/Plaste Unterrohrschutz?
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hab mir den hier von ION damals hingemacht. 
Da das Unterrohr unten ja ne große plane Fläche hat, hat der erstaunlich gut gepasst. 
Nur bei den Leitungsausgängen muss man minimal anpassen, geht bei dem Material aber ganz einfach. 

https://m.biker-boarder.de/ion/1126...g/Rahmenschutzfolie/Frame-Saver-SAS-TEC/61763


----------



## souldriver (10. Januar 2018)

VIII schrieb:


> Hi gibts eigentlich irgendwo einen Carbon/Plaste Unterrohrschutz?
> 
> Gruß Christian


Ich habe mich hierfür entschieden:
https://r2-bike.com/ALL-MOUNTAIN-STYLE-Rahmenschutz-Frame-Guard-schwarz

Und als Frage:
Habt ihr euch ein Ersatz-Schaltauge besorgt? Und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Scha81Mi (11. Januar 2018)

VIII schrieb:


> Hi gibts eigentlich irgendwo einen Carbon/Plaste Unterrohrschutz?
> 
> Gruß Christian



Ich kann dir Rockguardz empfehlen , der ist aus carbon und extra für das troy angepasst. Er hält auch gröbere Steinschlägen stand.

https://www.rockguardz.com/



 


 

Grüsse


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Januar 2018)

bin dann mal gespannt wie sich das troy im vergleich zu meinem v2 bronson anstellt. wollte eigentlich nie mehr ein rad mit pressfit innenlager aber wollte das troy unbedingt mal ausprobieren. jammerschade das devinci von dem sichtcarbon der ersten troys weg ist, die farbgebungen mit den roten oder lime akzenten fand ich richtig gut. oder den prototyp vom aktuellen in komplett mattschwarz.
das troy l mit dem 460er reach sollte mir etwas besser passen als das doch etwas kurze 445er bronson. das oberrohr ist auch ein bischen länger. fährt hier jemand mit 1,86m schon ein xl troy? glaub das wäre zu lang udn das sitzrohr auch.

grüsse


----------



## Nforcer (18. April 2018)

Bei mir steht aktuell wieder ein neuer Rahmen an.
Das Spartan ist mir noch zu teuer.
Und mit den alten Troy war ich super zufrieden.
Wer in Nrw oder Umgebung hat ein XL troy und würde mich Mal eine Runde drehen lassen?


----------



## Sadem (19. April 2018)

Scha81Mi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Rockguardz empfehlen , der ist aus carbon und extra für das troy angepasst. Er hält auch gröbere Steinschlägen stand.
> 
> https://www.rockguardz.com/
> 
> ...



Wie wird das am Rahmen befestigt? Einfach nur eingeklickt, oder ist da auch Kleber mit im Spiel?


----------



## Nforcer (20. April 2018)

Oder hat jemand ein Django in L oder XL zum Probe sitzen da?


----------



## garfield70 (10. Mai 2018)

Mal ne Frage an die Troyaner die einen anderen Dämpfer verbaut haben.

Der Monarch hat 200x57, ist das richtig? MUSS man bei einem anderen Dämpfer den man verbauen möchte das gleiche Einbaumaß nehmen und hab ich dann auch 140mm FW oder können dies auch mehr sein (150mm?) zB. wenn ich gerne etwas mehr hätte?

Wer hat den DVO Topaz T3 verbaut und Erfahrungen? (den hätte ich im Auge)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (10. Mai 2018)

garfield70 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Troyaner die einen anderen Dämpfer verbaut haben.
> 
> Der Monarch hat 200x57, ist das richtig? MUSS man bei einem anderen Dämpfer den man verbauen möchte das gleiche Einbaumaß nehmen und hab ich dann auch 140mm FW oder können dies auch mehr sein (150mm?) zB. wenn ich gerne etwas mehr hätte?
> 
> ...


Oben im Faden kannst du sehen dass einige auch Ben 200×57 Dämpfer verbaut haben. Kann gehen, je nach Rahmengröße und Dämpfer kann es zu Kontakten kommen. Musst mal sehen. Ich hab den X2 in 200x51 und das Ding geht wie Hölle. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## garfield70 (11. Mai 2018)

Sadem schrieb:


> Oben im Faden kannst du sehen dass einige auch Ben 200×57 Dämpfer verbaut haben. Kann gehen, je nach Rahmengröße und Dämpfer kann es zu Kontakten kommen. Musst mal sehen. Ich hab den X2 in 200x51 und das Ding geht wie Hölle.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk




Ok, danke! 
Was mir nicht klar ist, was hat denn der standart verbaute Monarch? 200x57 oder 200x51?
Du hast den X2 mit 200x51, somit auch (wieder) die 140mm FW?


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Mai 2018)

Standard ist 50mm hub. Mit dem längeren Hub stößt bei den kleineren Rahmen das Hinterbauyoke ans Sitzrohr.


----------



## Sadem (11. Mai 2018)

garfield70 schrieb:


> Ok, danke!
> Was mir nicht klar ist, was hat denn der standart verbaute Monarch? 200x57 oder 200x51?
> Du hast den X2 mit 200x51, somit auch (wieder) die 140mm FW?


Ja genau. 140mm Federweg. Schluckt aber wie ein Großer und trotzdem ganz schön Popo. Da vermiss ich nix.
Der verbaute Monarchie hat auch 200x51 mm. Den Monarch+ gibt es auch mit 200x51 oder mit 200x57. Allerdings wäre ich mir da unsicher ob der Tune passt. Der Monarch ist ja glaube ich nicht Standard und den X2 kann man ja super anpassen. Den Monarch + müsste man wahrscheinlich aufmachen oder du findest den richtigen Tune.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## garfield70 (11. Mai 2018)

Ok, also ein 200x51 sollte ja passen, wenn du den auch drin hast. 

DANKE an beide!


----------



## Saci (13. Mai 2018)

Moin, ich habe gestern die ersten Testfahrten mit meinem Troy gemacht - verbaut ist ein DHX2 200x57 (mit 2mm Hubbegrenzer) 

Leider wurde ich mit dem Setup iwie nicht so ganz glücklich - war in Lac Blanc - also Bikepark-Runden drehen.

Ich wiege (in kmpletter Montur) ca. 72-74Kg und fahre eine 400er Feder, was glaub ich ganz gut hinhauen sollte

Was mir iwie nicht so gefallen hat war die zugstufe - im Rauen war sie (gefühlt) tendenziell zu schnell aber an Kickern/beim Springen hat mir iwie der "Pop" gefehlt .. 

Kann das Jemand so bestätigen- jemand nen Tip - oder liegts einfach nur an meinem Unvermögen  - ooder am Coil Dämpfer?!


----------



## Saci (23. Oktober 2018)

Weiß jemand wo man ein Schaltauge fürs Troy herbekommt? - iwie find ich nichts zu..


----------



## SamAM (26. November 2018)

Servus Troyaner!
Ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einem neuen Bike auf das 2016er Troy gestoßen und find's sehr hübsch...  Leider findet man kaum mehr Rahmensets oder auch komplett-Bikes. Bin aber auf einen in Größe M gestoßen - bin aber "nur" 167cm groß mit 77er SL. Das wird wahrscheinlich zu groß, oder? Sattelrohr dürfte nicht das Problem sein, hab aktuell 430mm und 'ne 125mm KS Lev drin und noch 2cm Platz, aber das Troy ist ja recht lang, oder?
Viele Grüße an alle!!


----------



## souldriver (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe meinen Troy mit einem FOX DPX2 (51mm) upgegradet.
Jetzt kann ich mit ca. 27% SAG fahren und nutze denn Dämpfer-Hub dennoch bis auf 3mm aus. Vorher mit dem RS Monarch musste ich dafür >30% SAG einstellen.
Das Bike fährt sich jetzt viel ausgewogener. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (10. Januar 2019)

Ist ja ziemlich ruhig geworden ums Troy.

Ich fahr meins noch


----------



## Nforcer (26. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem aktuellen 29er Troy gemacht?


----------



## sebolito (27. Januar 2019)

Servus !
Ich habe eine RaceFace Next (erste Gen) drauf, welche nach ca. 2 Stunden und natürlich bei Belastung anfängt
total nervig zu knarzen. Pedale sind fest und wurden auch schon geserviced. Kann eigentlich nur das Innenlager
sein. Da hab ich das standard Race Face Lager in PF Variante drin. Jemand ne Empfehlung für ein Lager beim
Troy ? Die verschiedenen Standards machen mich da etwas wirr....

Danke !!
Grüße
Sebolito


----------



## souldriver (28. Januar 2019)

Bei meinem gebraucht gekauften Troy-Rahmen war ein Hope-Lager für 30mm-Achse drin. Funktioniert bisher problemlos.


----------



## decay (28. Januar 2019)

sebolito schrieb:


> Servus !
> Ich habe eine RaceFace Next (erste Gen) drauf, welche nach ca. 2 Stunden und natürlich bei Belastung anfängt
> total nervig zu knarzen. Pedale sind fest und wurden auch schon geserviced. Kann eigentlich nur das Innenlager
> sein. Da hab ich das standard Race Face Lager in PF Variante drin. Jemand ne Empfehlung für ein Lager beim
> Troy ? Die verschiedenen Standards machen mich da etwas wirr....



Kann bei der Next auch das Pedalinsert oder die Verbindung zur Spindel sein, beides schon gehabt. Ich hatte auch das Innenlager im Verdacht, das wars aber (bei mir) nie. Würde ich mal checken, wenns dort knarzt, dann ist das Pedal bald eh ganz ab


----------



## sebolito (28. Januar 2019)

souldriver schrieb:


> Bei meinem gebraucht gekauften Troy-Rahmen war ein Hope-Lager für 30mm-Achse drin. Funktioniert bisher problemlos.



Danke fürs Feedback - die habe ich gerade selber im Blickfeld, da es das Einzige ist, was reinpasst. Der Tretlager Durchmesser
von 41 bei einer 30 mm Welle und entsprechendem Platz für das Lager von 11 mm spricht nicht gerade von einer wahnsinns
Belastungsmöglichkeit. Ein paar namhafte Innenlager Hersteller bieten für dieses Konzept nicht einmal Lager an...das sagt
schon einiges.

Danke nochmal ! Grüße
Sebolito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luett21 (8. November 2019)

hey... kann mir jemand helfen?
welcher tune hat der standard-dämpfer des troy? habe hier unterschiedliches gelesen. es wäre für den "L" rahmen


----------



## sebolito (8. November 2019)

200x51. Habe selber erst den Dämpfer gewechselt ???


----------



## Luett21 (8. November 2019)

danke... aber ich meiner nicht die einbaumaße, sondern den tune des dämpfers. grundeinstellung druck und zugstufe ; )


----------



## sebolito (8. November 2019)

Das ist doch abhängig vom Gewicht des fahrers...!?


----------



## Luett21 (8. November 2019)

nein, das meine ich nicht. jeder dämpfer hat ein grundtune. steht auch drauf. bei rockshox steht dann M|M für Medium Medium oder andere bezeichungen. Kleiner Aufkleber am Dämpfer... das meine ich


----------



## souldriver (9. November 2019)

Luett21 schrieb:


> hey... kann mir jemand helfen?
> welcher tune hat der standard-dämpfer des troy? habe hier unterschiedliches gelesen. es wäre für den "L" rahmen


M/S/L3-1-1
lautet der Aufkleber auf meinem Monarch


----------



## Luett21 (9. November 2019)

das war es, was ich gesucht habe... danke

also, falls jemand einen originaldämpfer noch rumliegen hat... ich hätte interesse. oder suche eine gute alternative

danke


----------



## souldriver (9. November 2019)

Ich fahre inzwischen einen Fox DPX2 in 200x57 mit Tune für Hightower LT. Beim Rahmen in L und mit Hans Dampf bzw. Fat Albert stößt auch nichts an.
Der funktioniert m.E. besser als der originale Monarch, den ich mit sehr viel Sag fahren musste, um den Federweg halbwegs zu nutzen.

Den Monarch behalte ich aber als Ersatz.


----------



## Nforcer (15. November 2019)

Gibt es mittlerweile jemanden der das neue Troy fährt?


----------



## Kleinfan (9. Januar 2020)

ich suche eine Devinci Troy,jeman hat eine Rahmen zu verkaufen .Bitte melden Sie.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatayu87 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiss nicht ob Sie noch ein Troy suchen. Würde meins verkaufen. Es ist ein 2019er Modell. Rahmengrösse M. Also ich bin jetzt 1,5 Jahre mit dem Troy gefahren. Neupreis war 5799 Franken weil es ein Carbonrahmen ist. Und jetzt würde ich 3250 Franken verlangen. Gib mir doch Bescheid. LG Jatayu...


----------



## Saci (7. Juni 2021)

ich belebe den Threat ma wieder mit einer Frage:

Wo bekomme ich denn ein Ausfallende (rechte Seite mit Schaltauge) als Ersatzteil her.. iwie find ich da nichts (in Deutschland) - jemand nen Tip?


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2021)

Mal bei Sport Schindele, beim Chef, Willi Schindele, anfragen?!


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. Juni 2021)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile jemanden der das neue Troy fährt?



Ich inzwischen 😜
... Aber da es ja schon wieder nen neues gibt interessiert das glaub keinen mehr. 

Die vom bijemagazin "field trip" haben six jeden Fall viel zu wenig Luft im dämpfer gehabt und nen Haufen bullshit geredet. 

Long story short: 29er enduro bmx😉


----------



## paulipan (30. Dezember 2021)

Kurze Frage zum 2016-er Troy:  1,90m Körpergröße und Rahmengröße L - passt das?
Hat jemand ne 170er Gabel verbaut? Hätte noch eine Lyrik im Keller liegen...


----------



## freier Reiter (30. Dezember 2021)

Also ich bin 187cm und hab einen L Rahmen und find ihn zu klein. Deswegen werd ich das Rad demnächst auch verkaufen.


----------

